# IUI Jan / Feb 2015



## CMJ

Hi

Is anyone having IUI in early Feb 2015 and would like to chat through it?

Claire x


----------



## Sharry

A new thread for ladies having IUI in January and February 2015


----------



## FreyaRun

New thread .  Hello everyone!


----------



## Mrsfw

Hi everyone, I would like to join please! Super excited!


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi mrsFW!  Good luck!!  Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hello Ladies, 
I'm starting IUI again and I'm super excited! 
Just popping by to say hello.


----------



## Lambie36

Hi freya my love, how have you been?

Hello to chubbypanda and mrsfw, good luck for your cycles  

Mrsa, how are you hun? Hope your well.

Hello to everyone else, hope your all keeping well  

Afm, just had my scan and as I suspected, my body isn't playing ball  
This is getting  ridiculous! My lining was too thick 10mm on cd 3 and I had a follicle at 13mm on the right ovarie which is most likely a cyst!
Don't know how much more I can take  
They've agreed to let me start buserelin and i have to go back on monday for a rescan. Depending on the result of the rescan, they will decide if I can start stims or not. Feeling hopeless right now  
It's always something or another at every scan I have. Sorry for moaning everyone, but this is the only place where I can vent and ppl understand me. xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....I've just gone into panic mode as the old thread wouldn't let me reply.....but then I found this one....phew lol!! I thought I'd lost you ladies   

How are you feeling Freya? Hope your not feeling too poorly if you can hold out taking anything that's what they said to me just incase you are pregnant just stick to paracetamol. Any symptoms yet? I really hope this is your time....xx

Aww lambie.....I feel so sad for you my heart just sank for you reading your last post   have they said as to why your lining is too thick? Is there anything that they can give you or help you? I hope your ok hunni sending you big hugs    Were always here for you so vent all you like,  really hope Monday gives you good news   Xxx

Hi mrsfw and chubbypanda goodluck with your cycles....best of luck to you both xx

Afm I've been for my blood tests not heard anything though they say I'm just to ring next week see how they are getting on finding a match.....felt really down yesterday and today though brought it all back from Xmas eve an I should of been at the midwife this morning too and scan on Monday  xxx


----------



## NikkiG

well it has all stopped again today after my 2nd  scan, still no stimulation apparently after the upped dosage, so they decided to call it a day on this cycle,   but I dont have to wait a cycle & can go straight on it, they think whacking in 300 next time! At least they found my ovary this time!

Lambie - it is frustrating, although  we couldn't have been more opposite by our bodies reaction! Hugs to you & fingers crossed good news on Monday!

Mrs A85 hope it works out ok next week. Sorry to hear you felt a bit down xx

Chubby panda & Mrsfw good luck with your cycle! Wishing you luck

I will keep checking in daily but I know once these topics start it can be difficult to keep up!!! I am hoping can stay in this topic for end Jan/Feb!!

Best wishes everyone


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no Nikki....... I'm so sorry to hear that have they said why this could be happening? It's not fair when your body doesn't play ball....that's good you don't have to wait for another cycle though although it's not ideal it's still a long wait just for them 2 weeks isn't it  I hope the next one is the one for you sending you lots of luck an hugs   Xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  

Lambie oh no!  Jeez you must be so frustrated.  You have a beautiful body, it's just making you work harder.  Argh.  So I think the budeswnide is the one you did well with awhile ago?   Vent away!!  You've supported me (and will again, I'm sure), that's why we're all here.  Xoxo

MrsA glad you found us . It was a little quiet on here for a few days  . Sorry you had a rough day.  It can just hit out of the blue sometimes .  Xoxo. 

Chubby and MrsF...best of luck!!!!

Nikki...I hope this works out better!!  How are you feeling?  

AFM, feeling terrible.  Have had this cold for 3+ weeks.  I did start the antibiotics cuz I couldn't breathe....asthma triggered...it's safe in pregnancy so fingers crossed it doesn't interfere with anything.  But felling sick and hacking probably isn't good either.  Ack.  I'm also feeling pretty down.  Dreading testing next week because I just assume it's gonna be negative and I'm afraid of the heartbreak again.  . But trying to stay positive.  Sigh.  Xoxo ladies


----------



## Lambie36

Nikki, thats awful! It's so upsetting when you get halfway through a cycle and you can't complete it. Awww, sending you big hugs  
At least now they have a better idea of what dosage you need.
What meds were you on?

Freya, can't believe you've had the flu for 3 weeks! I Had it just over a week and that was bad enough! Hope your feeling well soon hun  
I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up, you feel bad if you feel negative AND you feel scared to feel positive! There's just no way to win!  I find that rather than the meds it's the emotional ups and downs that drain me.
Hopefully this is the last time you'll go through this, and you get that bfp  

MrsA, thanx hun. I do feel loads better after that vent  
They didn't charge me fo yesterday's scan saving me a whopping £130!
That really helped  
They also said if this month doesnt work out I should start thinking about ivf  
Just really dreading mondays scan, there always seems to be something weird going on with my body that even stumps the professionals!
Oh well, there's nothing I can do except to go with the flo.
Gonna try and enjoy the weekend as much as possible and enjoy having my gorgeous nieces over this weekend. They are 4 and 6yr olds and are the most adorable little angels! I look at them and think "awwww, I want 1 or 2 of them!".

Anyway, thanx for the support ladies, you have all been my rock through all this and I dont know how on earth I would of managed without you!    
Have a wonderful weekend xx


----------



## MrsA85

Me to Freya I panicked thinking where are you guys.....lol!! Just hope jade finds us too and the other ladies....! Aslong as they are safe in pregnancy you will be fine and you can't really mess around with asthma it's so dangerous so you need to get well....I've only just stopped with my cough an cold since I had my iui on the 8th December really stuck around my cough was awful :-/ don't be thinking negative mrs.....you need to think positive....I have everything crossed for you!! Xx

Ahh that's good lambie that they didn't charge you...that added stress of the costs won't be helping at all wil it  I hope to tomorrow's scan goes to plan and your body is playing ball....I have everything crossed and I hope you have a lovely wkd with your your little nieces and they take your mind of things til tomorrow   

Hope everyone is having a nice wkd xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies! 

Just a quick check in to say, I've officially gone  with symptom spotting.  Cramps (bad sign, but I'm sick, so...).  Heart racing (good sign...I have a thing where my heart races every time Ihave elevated hormones...but I'm sick, so...).  Hungry but nauseous (sick).  Weepy/emotional (sick and also just the whole darn process).  

Trying to look at my freak out self as a poor little anxious person desperate to be pregnant who needs my compassion for making herself crazy. It's been helpful to disengage a bit that way.  Or maybe further evidence of  .  

Xoxo everyone!

And thanks so much for the well-wishes!  I'm definitely on the mend just still coughing a lot.


----------



## FreyaRun

Lambie...how'd your scan go


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no.....I hope they don't send you stir crazy.....all could be a good sign and have everything crossed for you hun   I hope your cough gets better soon too I've only just got rid of my cough from the beginning if December finally lol!! Keep us updated won't you.....eeek 2 days now til you test will you test early or only on your otd? Xx

Goodluck for your scan lambie today thinkin of you hunni   Xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Freya, it's very natural to feel the way your feeling hun, I'm usually a lot worse than that  . I have absolutely everything crossed for you and I really want that bfp you  

Thanx mrsA, so what's happening with you re your tx? Are you starting soon?

Afm, really hoped to come here with a bit of good news for a change but unfortunately things just went from bad to worse!
My lining was 9mm and I had 2 follicles at 16mm and 14 and another at 11 all on cd6!
They're suspecting the 16mm to be a cyst but said they're not a 100 '/, sure. So the buserelin didnt quieten things diwn at all. So now they have given me a couple of options- a) keep injecting with suprecur increasing to 0.5 or b) stop the buserelin/suprecur and start injecting on cd21 or cd1.
The doc said it doesn't matter which day you start the suprecur bcoz I'm essentially down regulating and then the nurse comes in and says if it was her she would stop all meds just in case I dont have a proper bleed due to the suprecur and just start the suprecur on cd1  
I then told her that my body doesn't play by the rules and for some weird reason even before cd1 my hormones go crazy and start growing 1 follicle and my lining is thick, so ideally if they want to kick my hormones into gear they should do that BEFORE my hormones go crazy!
I also said that the foc said it didnt matter if I upped my dose today and came back after 2 weeks for a scan to see if I'm down regulating, but she didn't seem convinced   
So now I'm mega confused! 
She said she's gonna call me on wednesday and advise me if the doc wants me to start the suprecur on cd 21 or cd1.
Sorry for the mega long post and it probably sounds all gobbledygook but I hope I've made sense  

I think I'll post on the ivf board and ask when others have started down regulation as i'm not happy with the contradicting advice. Even the doc said she didn't know what my body is up to and how to go about things as in their clinic they dont use suprecur in iui only in ivf. So she basically said its trial and error!
Uuugghhhh! Any advice ladies??
Sorry if I've put you all to sleep, God, it seems more like a book that Ive written rather than a post  
xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Haven't caught up as I'm at work and I just need to tell someone that I just started AF.


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh lambie.....  I just don't know what to say as I'm just confuzzled which I'm sure you are too an by the sounds of it the doctors are too......so would they down reg your body then? Is this when you will start ivf or still have iui? Sounds like they need to do a bit of investigative work really.....do you not think? Or would them putting you on a down reg be in control of you that way? I'm sorry I'm not too much of help I'm baffled as to what your body is playing at   I wouldn't leave there til I had some answers though.....stand your ground hunni an get some answers   Xxx

Awwwww Freya    I'm gutted for you really am....sending you lots of virtual hugs across the pond     Is it full AF or spotting? So so sorry xxx

Afm I'm waiting on AF and then I'd hope to start tx but it depends on if they have sorted the donor too! I've no idea if I've ovulated or not yet I thought I did last week but who knows....xx


----------



## Lambie36

Oh freya, I'm so sorry hunny    was really hoping this was your month. Don't know what to say babe  
Like mrsA said, is it full blown af or spotting?
If it's spotting then I wouldn't give up hope. Sending you massive hugs my love    .

MrsA, it's still going to be iui but bcoz my clinic have never tried diwn regulation or suprecur in conjunction with stims, the consultans are inexperienced with this protocol. They have been honest about that which is good but it still doesn't help me though. They have suggested ivf for ne or iui with only stims but I'm not mentally or financialy ready for ivf yet, and my body is doing whatever it wants so stim only is not a good idea as my hormones have a mind of their iwn!
Other option would be to change to a clinic who do specialise in both protocols but that would mean paying for the consultation and repeats of all bloods so costs would be too much.
I'm gonna try and research on my own (I'm not good at that   ) and see what I come up with.
Oh and have they not sorted out your donor yet? Hope they find one very soon for you hun xx
I'm gonna try and check in later on and see if there's an update on freya, I fell gutted for her


----------



## MrsA85

Could you not just transfer to a different clinic with all your current tests and results an notes and not have to pay the consultation fees.....?! Or ask your clinic to transfer you to another clinic that specialises in what you need? This is so unfair on you it's added stress you don't need  I hope they come up wth something for you when they ring you back....let us know what they say  google really isn't a good thing sometimes....xx

Well I've had that antibodies blood test so I need to ring them this week as I'm nt sure I can use the same donor as last time which baffles me as it works....nevermind eh! 

I know me too.....I really hope it's nothing an just spotting I have very thing crossed for her   Il check back in the morning I'm off to bed now....night night xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies  .  Love you all, thank you.

It's just spotting so far, brown and not much.  I'm cramping though so I think I'll have full AF tomorrow.  I'm gonna test in the morning so I'll let you know the results, but I'm sure it'll be a bfn.  I know others have spotted and had BFPs but I just don't believe that's me now.  I did make it through the whole day at work without crying, which is a small consolation.  But I'm filling in at a pediatricians office tomorrow so that could really really suck. I'll get to the positive next time attitude later, I'm just really sad now.  It just seems to get deeper.  And I feel this inevitable pull towards IVF which scares me a lot.  I think I messed up big time by not pushing for babies younger.  I just didn't know I wanted them, that they're the most important thing, and I didnt meet my true love until we were mid-30s.  Thank god for you all.  My husband is the most amazing but he doesn't jnow what to say and I don't want to tell him all the nitty gritty.  You all get it.  Thank you.  

Lambie, how frustrating!  I agree though, it sounds like you're overactive on your own so maybe calming your system down and then doing a controlled stim for IUI is the idea?  I'd definitely listen to the doc over the nurses, not that they aren't amazing but they don't have all the training, you know?  Or ask your doc what the nurse said and get a good reasoning for why/why not.  I agree it's just weird that your lining is so active when you essentially should be empty.  Have they done an endometrial biopsy?  It's pretty easy and then they could look at your endometrial cells and see if they're acting abnormally.  Wish I had more info.  Let us know what the Ivf ladies say!  

MrsA, thanks love .  I wonder why you can't use the same donor?  Hope for finding one soon!

Hello everyone else!  Goodnight!


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi everyone i found you

haven't had chance to catch up yet as on my phone. but had my appointment yesterday and giving iui another go  they said there not going to change any of my injections either as it was the perfect cycle but with no pregnancy at the end.  im now panicking thinking will more drugs help ?? will more hcg injection help as i was only on 250 of it last time


----------



## FreyaRun

Omg you guys!  Bfp!  Seriously!  I can't even breath!  I don't even understand.  But BFP!!!!


----------



## Lambie36

OMG!!!!!!!! Freya, a massive    
You must be over the moon!  I'm soooo happy for you hun, how are you feeling? Has the spotting stopped?
Now, you take things easy and look after yourself. I bet it hasn't sunk it yet  
Lets just hope the rest of us girls follow this bfp trend!  
Have you rang your clinic and told them yet?
Eeeeek, congrats again hun xx


----------



## glitter142

Hi.I am starting my first ever IUI at the start of Feb hopefully. I have no idea what to expect.all I've really been told so far is that I need to call the clinic on the first day of my period in Jan and the will give me a date to go get blood taken to find out when I'm ovulating.sorry, I don't know any of the abbreviations or lingo yet!all new to me!
We are using donor sperm,as far as we know at this point my bits seem to be working ok,I'm 30 and my husband is 47.Been together nearly 10 years.
If you guys have any advice for me it would be greatly appreciated. X


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi glitter142 are you medicated or unmedicated?? i didn't have any bloody i had scans to see how my follicles where going, everyones cycle is different.
i had to do 2 injections daily for 8 days then had my iui but af came and hoping i will have enough money to have another go on my feb cycle?
what clinic are you at ? xx


----------



## Mrsfw

Freya!!! Wonderful super duper news, am so thrilled for you and how lovely to have a positive so early in our thread. Congratulations and fingers crossed we all do so well xx


----------



## glitter142

Hi Jade,I'm unmedicated,the nurse did say that I may get a scan to just see what's going on,so won't know for sure until I phone them.we are having ours done on the nhs,been on the list for 3 years!finally getting our turn! Are the injections tough going?x


----------



## jadeX0X0

Wow that's a long time to wait for treatment.the injections are ok they hurt me a little I got very emotional but you no its work it for the maybe end result, well that's what I told myself to get through it all lol. Do you no when your ov is going to be due? Xx


----------



## glitter142

It is a long time to wait but some people have been on it for 7yrs!we get 6 rounds of iui fully funded and if they are not successful we will be referred for ivf.so it could be a stressful year. I think the success rate of iui is only about 15%?!that's what we got told anyway.
I think ovulation should be between 6-11th Feb. X


----------



## jadeX0X0

Wow 6 are they all Unmedicated? I would hate to wait that long. How long have u been ttc for? How are you feeling to go through it
Xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Jade, thats great news  
What sort of protocol were you on?  
At the moment i'm waiting for my clinic to call me tomorrow to let me know when to start down redging. I hate waiting, it feels better when I'm actively doing something.
Anyway, here's hoping we get our bfp's soon eh


----------



## glitter142

I think it will depend on if they find anything wrong with me if I need to do medicated but they haven't mentioned any medication at this point.
We have always known we wouldn't be able to have children naturally. my husband has a really low/immobile sperm count and he had found that out from investigations in a previous relationship so he told me this quite soon after we started seeing each other so I've always known that it wouldn't happen without help.
I feel excited in a way but I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, I want to be positive but know I have to be realistic too.I know its going to be stressful, especially with trying to get time off work for appointments and then there's having to deal with the feelings of when it doesn't happen. So I know its going to be a lot to take in and I guess I won't know how I will feel or deal with it until it happens.
How did you feel when you were starting?x


----------



## MrsA85

Omg omg omg I am absolutely thrilled for you Freya I really am huge congratulations to you.......    That's made my day although I'm not gonna lie reading your first post first before I seen your second my heart was feeling heavy for you but scrolling down soon changed that.......yayyyy!! Now you take it easy now.....xxx

Hi jade I'm glad you found us....and yay your giving it another go too!! Let's hope this time around is your time  I'd ask about the hcg shot as I defo am on my next go I'm asking for more progesterone help.....like the pessaries instead I bet they will say no but it's worth a try! When do you think you will start? Very exciting....maybe we will be close together again  xx

Hi lambie hope your doing ok? Let us know tomorrow what your clinic says  I'm the same as you.....waiting around is a killer would much rather be busy or doing something xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks so much ladies!  Blood test confirmed....beta HCG is 255!  I'm totally totally in shock.  I don't believe it.  I sweat, I don't even understand.  I was a mess last night, as you could tell from the post.  I really can say, what what what??  I'm having another test Thursday to see if it doubles.  Then we have to see if I need to take aspirin and lovenox.  Fingers hugely crossed for sticky!

Jade, I'm glad you found us   Good good luck!!

Lambie, MrsA, MrsT....yall are next!!  xoxo!


----------



## MrsA85

Absolutely thrilled for you.....amazing news Freya     Now take it easy and rest......you best stick around will miss you if you leave us.....xx


----------



## MrsTb

So pleased for you Freya, really pleased congratulations.  I'm taking a break from treatment this month and just relaxing for two cycles before starting again.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi glitter I'm exactly the same as you.....6 iui then onto ivf if it doesn't work....il be having my 3rd try in the next 2-3 weeks I think. That's true that it is only 14-17% success :-/  goodluck xx

Jade how are you doing? Hope your ok? Xx

Lambie how have you got on today? Did they ring you? Hope it's good news xx

Freya.....hope your doing ok? I bet your still on cloud 9.....super excited for you!! Hope your bloods double nicely tomorrow xx

Hi mrstb hope your doing ok? Im the same but can request on my next cycle now!! Goodluck xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies!  I didn't say a proper hello glitter...was in a bit of a tizzy yesterday  !  Best of luck!  It's so hard to think about the statistics. For me before clomid IUI was 4-5% and with is 8-10%...but it worked for at least two days now, so hang in there!

Lambie...how you doing lady?  Ready to start the next step...are you down reg or stimming now?  Did you get any help fro the Ivf ladies?

MrsT...hope you break is super relaxing, that you can step back and enjoy the calm.  How was Iceland?  (I think that was you?)

MrsA....as if you could get rid of me  !  I love you ladies!  I'm planning for us to be on this board in 30 years, 'I can't believe little Jonny is having a baby of his own.'  

Jade...I was on 10,000 hcg!  That's such a huge difference!  I have no idea why?  I will say it makes me super emotional and crazy hot flashes and insomnia.  Or maybe some the clomid but the hcg didn't help.  

Fingers crossed for everyone!!!  

I'm having blood work tomorrow.  If the beta hcg has doubled then I have to start Lovenox injections daily for 1-2 trimesters to hopefully keep from miscarriage.  .  If it hasn't, well...not thinking about it.  Xoxoxo!!


----------



## Curley

Hi am new to this. I have just been to see a consultant and waiting to start IUI, just got to wait for him to get back to me as the main center he uses is closing. Hopefully it won't take long want to get on with it as soon as possible. Have been reading all you lovely ladies post for a few days been very helpful.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hiya everyone,

Freya - OMG congrats soo much  I can't believe I missed the post. Xxx 

Can't do personal as on my phone and it's really hard. My appointment  went well they said there not changing any of my injections though which has annoyed me. I rang up and asked again after my appointment  to talk to the nurse about it and she said the same she's not going to put my hcg injections up.  I'm on menopur and supur again. My af date is the 10th of Feb,  but at the moment  I'm one day late for af I'm hoping all the sex over Xmas worked as I was charted to ov then.  hope ur all ok?? Going to catch up over the weekend  as work as been really busy.  Xxxx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I'm starting IUI soon in Feb, any tips at all please anyone? I start 75 units of Menopur on alternate days and then will have a shot of Prenyl at 10,000 units... any side effects I should expect etc? I'm hoping I won't get any.  

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hello everyone!! Well, AF arrived unexpectedly early so here I am. Thought I'd have another week lol. Day 2 tomorrow so a dash to collect prescription, and catch up with my nurse. Letrozole three tabs a day and Gonal starting on day 5. First scan day 6. 
Ah let this be the time.... Look forward to getting to know you ladies x


----------



## Mrsfw

Girls- am sorry I can't keep up with this all quickly enough and not sure of all the lingo so far but so lovely and reassuring that everyone is together on this.
I got my AF today too, BEYOND EXCITED that I get to start my first clomid tomorrow. I know this is a baby step in comparison to what some of you are/have gone through but it is starting finally after so much waiting!! Sending everyone tons of weekend happiness and luck xx


----------



## Lambie36

Sorry for not posting for the past few days but I've been mega busy and didnt have a moment to myself!
Had a burst pipe and my kitchen is ruined! It's going to take a while to sort it all out so I'll still be busy for a few more days yet.

Freya, how are you feeling hun? I've not caught up on the previous posts so I'm feeling a bit lost. Anyway, hope little ones doing well and is nice and cozy in there. Make sure to look after yourself  

MrsA, how are you hun? Have they found a donor for you yet? Do you han an idea as to when you'll be able to start? Hope it's soon. xx

A big hello to cmj, mrsW, Izzyblue, Jade and curly, hope your all well.
It's nice to have a few more ladies on here  
Sorry for the lack of personals ladies, only have a few minutes to myself so I thought I'll do a quick post. Will try and catch up in a fee days 

Afm, got to start down redging in cd21 (I'm cd 11 today) and then they will advise what to do after that.
Hope they know what they're doing as I didn't know you could down regulate on a iui cycle lol. Oh well, got no choice but to have faith  
Wish me luck ladies. xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello!  Hi new ladies, welcome!  Best of luck!!

MrsF, ya AF!  So happy for you to feel like you're moving forward  . Fingers crossed for you!!!

Lambie...good luck w down reging...are there many side effects to that, like w the stims?  10 days isn't too long but is forever  .  Xoxo

CMJ, I used clomid so I can't comment except for pregnyl.  The shot itself isn't too bad...the hardest past is that it literally is the pregnancy hormone so many people feel pregnant while using it...hot flashes, fatigue, nausea, sore boobs, cramps, emotional.  But this whole darn process does that to you too .  It takes about 10 days for it to get out of your system, so if you take a preg test before then, you'll get a false positive.  Overall, it isnt so bad...totally worth it!

Jade.....AF?  Or have you tested 

MrsA, how are you?

Xoxo ladies . I'm just still here sitting in shock.  Started Lovenox shots, they burn and leave huge bruises, but I guess it doesn't matter.  Taking it one day at a time.  Xoxo


----------



## MrsA85

Yay good good Freya glad your not leaving us   We will miss you otherwise....xx eeek defo take it one step at a time take it very easy an don't be doing too much.....exciting times xx

Hi Curley......welcome I hope it doesn't take too long to get sorted which clinic are you under? X

Hi jade.....ooooh so have you tested? You could well be pregnant hey!! How come they won't up your hcg? I was on 5000units of pregnyl one on the day I am ready to make me ovulate then the same again a week later.....I'd keep pushing and ask why :-/ hope your doing ok though xx

Hi CMJ I had 37.5 daily of menopur an the 2x 5000 units of pregnyl so pretty much similar to you.....as for side affects my last cycle I was fine I actually felt great the pregnyl makes you cramp a little but nothing major just make sure you drink lots of fluid what date in feb are you starting? 

Hi mrsfw and izzyblue welcome and goodluck it really is nice to have more ladies here xx

Hi lambie I googled down reg in iui and it's not uncommon by the looks of it.....it was on the Shropshire nhs site have a look  yes i had the phone call from the hospital well I rang them should I say an I can use the same as last time....they tried fobbing me off til this week but I said I was day 21 on weds just gone so surprise surprise they miraculously matched me again with the same as last time....amazing hey!!   Do feel better now  ahh that's rubbish about your kitchen.....what a nightmare I hope it's not too big of a job  hope your feeling ok other than that xx

Hope I've not missed anyone.....xx


----------



## jojo30

Hi guys

Hope you don't mind me crashing in on your thread.

Decided to come back on here, its been a while! Had about a year away from treatment after 3 failed ICSI attempts and 3 failed unmedicated donor sperm IUI attempts. Ready to start again in Feb with medicated IUI donor sperm. Fingers crossed as February marks 3 years of treatment! Quite nervous but quietly optimistic. Been having acupuncture with a lovely lady since May last year and she's really regulated my cycle (brought me down from an approx. 36 day cycle to a 30 day cycle), makes me feel calmer and its just nice having someone to talk to, especially as she's my age and fertility acupuncture is her favourite subject and area of expertise!

So fingers crossed for this go, surely its our turn next?  

Jo xx


----------



## Curley

Hi mrsA85 am under Mr Pampiglione was suppose to go to winterbourne clinic but looks like it is closing so may end up going to southhampton. On the up side will be able to have scans in a bmi hospital near me so that will be good. Am having to pay myself like I expect most of you so hope it works sooner rather than later (so hard not to get impatient) Am little worried about injecting myself but sure I will get over that. 
Jojo I had acupuncture for a while it does help with the stress, also had reflexology which helped me get pregnant with my 4year old daughter, but unfortunately hasn't done the job this time.  
Good luck everyone all your information is a great help in many ways and so happy it has worked for one of you gives use all a bit of confidence.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi jojo welcome......sorry to hear about your failed attempts  let's hope this time around is our turn hey....when in feb are you starting? I'm doing a medicated with donor sperm again too...I'm just waiting for AF to arrive in the next week or 2 or even 3 as I've no idea if it will arrive normally! Goodluck  xx

Ahh the injections are fine Curley honestly there tiny I was really worried about that an they don't hurt at all and I'm quite a big wimp lol! It really is hard not to get impatient but we will get there won't we  when do you think you will start then? Goodluck xx


----------



## Curley

Hopefully I will start on my next cycle in February, if they sort out what they are doing with the clinics. Also my cycles are so all over the place even when I have just been taking 12 months of clomid anywhere between 30 - 52 days on all different doses. Am sure I will get over injections after first few. You are right we will get there and it will be so special for all of us after all theses long waits.   . Think most people are starting in February by sound of it. Good luck to you


----------



## jojo30

MrsA85, my clinic is closed until 22nd January (they do a deep clean of the lab normally through Christmas time) so I need to ring them then and get more info off them, with a view to start round about second week in feb, assuming my cycle goes to plan. Like I said in my last post, its got to be our turn soon, no more queue jumpers!


----------



## Moon and Stars

Hi Ladies I am new to all this and I am learning more through web sites.  And I would love to join.  Here is my mini venture. 😊

I was on menupor 3 times the first 2 times I was canceled b/c my blood test was real real high.

The 1st round:  end of Oct. they put me on 3-vials b/c of my age ( I am in my early 40s) 
      2nd round: end of Nov. was on 2-vials and only half then decreased it to 1 for a day and again was real high.
      3rd round:  was on half and the last 3 days on 1-vail blood test was better.  My trigger shot was Jan. 8th and my IUI was last Sat. 10.

My frustration.... Was not the 1st cancelation, the 2nd I was confused the doctor was happy he said his never seen anything like it in my age category.

I was just more sad that 2nd time b/c I thought ok we are good this time but no.

Ok so the 3rd time was a charm however, it was not till my last appointment with the LVN head nurse. I had asked how manny oocytes (eggs) were good she said two.  And the she said this
.............. But you won't get pregnant. 😳😥😓😢  I was in complete shock she said that to me.  I was so happy that everything was going so good and I was carrying so much faith and hope in my heart and soul.  

I was crushed 💔.....I became numb.  In my mind I was like "then why am I here" ...... Till this day (as I write this) I am a little crushed by her words.  I realized I can't give up.  I just can't .... This is my first time. 

Through a lot of research I read that it's a 10% chance the 1st IUI.  I feel I was told all the negative stuff in the beginning but not now.  Not when my body proved the doctor and the nurses that a 40 year something women can produce many oocytes (eggs) why shut me out now.

Jan. 14 (Wed.) I found you Ladies on this site and I have been looking for someone to talk to and hear your stories.  My prayers were answered bc for 3 weeks I read so many chats but they were not current at all.

This Saturday Jan. 24 I will go for my blood work. 

All prayers to all you Ladies and many many blessings to you 🙏🌌🌙💫


----------



## Moon and Stars

To glitter 142

HI. ....... There is a post on this site that I found was very interested and may help you out.

I found it Jan.14 after my IUI. ( Sat. Jan 10 ) ... Would have been nice to read bfr but I still found it very helpful  🌺

And it's what will help you answer many questions this is the title

IUI Beginners Guide
« on: 20/10/04, 12:42 ».  By AussieMeg. (Sr. Member) 

All my blessing to you🌙🌌💫


----------



## Izzyblue

Evening!!  Not 100% sure of what everyone means with some of the meds and descriptions!  the IVF protocols seem easier lol. But Im taking letrozole - 2 more days of that.  Gonal f starts tomorrow and a scan on wed. Having been given a 5% chance of success, I'm feeling quite low about the whole thing - I was much more excited on my last attempt at ivf when I was naive enough to think of course it will work....

My donor swimmers seem to be pretty good so hoping that continues this time!! No side effects of the meds yet which I suppose is a bonus. Booking in some Accupuncture and listening to my hypnotherapy download.  Just wish I was more excited  it's like I can't even be bothered to tell people (told the world last time!) as it's not worth the effort. 
How is everyone else doing?  Any advice for miserable me?

Xx


----------



## Curley

It's so hard Izzyblue even harder to shake the negative vibes off isn't it. Maybe go get pampered and a girlie lunch with a friend, the only thing I can say is it will be so worth it when you get there. We will all have very wanted children and probably spoilt as they will be so special. Big hugs and some positive vibes. 
Good luck. Good luck to moon and stars also.


----------



## FreyaRun

Moon and stars, that's horrible what the nurse said to you!!  Did you ask her what she meant or why she said that??  Hopefully a misunderstanding?  Awful!   Good luck with the next round....it can work!!!!  Welcome  this is an amazing and supportive group of women!

Izzyblue...I know!  The lingo gets confusing!  Especially as all the brand names for dugs are different.  Good luck with yours!!!  Don't pay attention to statistics...you are your own self and IUI works many many times over!  

Lambie, how are you?  MrsA?

Jojo, jade, Curley, everyone else, hello!


----------



## bonijade

Hi ladies, back on here after 3yrs 'off'. 
Planning a stim IUI cycle starting around AF due on 7 Feb.
Had bloods done today and dh's SA. They rang back with the results on our way home. Very similar to last lots, which for us is almost good news.

This is our one and only try (as self funding this time). Last time we were sooooo lucky with a BFP on IUI #1! So it can happen. But we are also very grateful for our little girl and have written myself a little lust if things I plan to do post cycle (whatever the outcome) including visit monkey world, day spa, a colour run, maybe even a concert in the Autumn.
Baby dust to all

X


----------



## Curley

Hi bonijade lovely to hear it worked for you on a 1st attempted gives use a bit more faith, how long had u been trying last time? What clinic are you at just cos you mentioned monkey world so wondering if we are at same? Good luck to you.
Hello everyone else hope you are all well, and moon and stars you are feeling little brighter. I got the rage feeling last two months but was on clomid 150mg and starting to feel more on even ground last week or so as have stopped taking it last month as reached the 12 month point on it. Am wondering if that didn't help my mood looking back.


----------



## hopeful17

Hello I went yesterday for my four day follicle scan so will be having iui all being well start of Feb this will be my first try


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I'm struggling to keep up on here and with everyone as haven't started mine yet so sorry if I only chat to a couple of people that have replied to me  

FreyaRun, I hope you're doing ok.. thank you for your advice.. I pray I don't get all those side effects but will be worth it as you say 

MrsA85 thank you for your advice  I seem to suffer with everything going so have a feeling I'm going to feel these hormones a bit but hopefully can take it  and worth it.  Not sure yet what date I start in Feb as waiting on my period to start, my cycle is anywhere from day 28 to 38 :/ so around Fri 6th probably... 

Is anyone new to medicated IUI and starting soon? may be easier to chat as going through same thing?  I'm getting confused with all the abbreviations etc  

and is anyone being treated at Eastbourne clinic?

all the best ladies 

from Claire xx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Hopeful17, 

Just saw that you're new to this  and starting soon..  what day 4 follicle scan do you mean?  I've been told to ring the clinic on day 1 of my period to go in for a scan on day 2 to 3 to check I have no cysts etc and then can start my injections...  I'm hoping it's not an internal scan when I'm on my period yuk!  xx


----------



## hopeful17

Yes I rang on day one and was told can have a scan on day 2 3 or 4 and go back on the 10th day to see how many follicles there are and unfortunately it is a internal scan only in there about 2 minutes so not to bad


----------



## CMJ

Hi hopeful17

Thanks for that.. glad it's only quick! oh right.. seems that I go in day 2 or 3, then back day 5 then 7 and so on... will find out more I guess when start... so what medication are you on? are you getting on ok with the injections?  where are you being treated? Hope you're ok xx


----------



## hopeful17

I'm not on any medication as all the test are fine and the problem is with my husband's sperm but they did say if it didn't work 3 times they would put me on medication I'm having iui


----------



## Mrsfw

Hi CMJ, moon and stars, hopeful17, Curley and all other ladies! 

Sending you all happy thoughts today 

It's so interesting how everyone's treatment is different. Hopeful17 & CMJ I think I'm closest to you both cycle wise. Just finished day 5 of 50mg clomid and get scanned in 4 days time(cycle day 11)

Read a hilarious thread on here from a guy describing how his wife had gone psychotic on clomid so I prepared my husband for the worse. Actually feel just the same but may have got my way a little more this usual in a bid to not release the craziness 😉!
Bonne chance! Xx


----------



## hopeful17

Hopefully we will all get positives together


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Curley I hope they sort things out with your clinics too....I think I'm in similar situation with my cycles really not sure when AF will show up....keep us posted...xx

Yeh defo jojo let's cross our fingers hey! My hospital does a deep clean too I think....what a pain eh but least it's thorough an clean  maybe we'll cycle at similar time....xx

Hi moon an stars sorry to hear you had a nasty nurse....how horrible of her to say that to you  I hope your ok an keep strong an positive and goodluck for your bloods on Saturday xx

Goodluck izzyblue with starting your meds  xx

Freya....how are you doing my lovely? I hope your taking it very easy an protecting your precious cargo   How have you been feeling? When is your scan now? Xx

Hi bonijade.....that's so nice to hear it worked for you and wish you the best of luck for your 2nd time around....goodluck xx

Goodluck with your iui hopeful....I have everything crossed for you xx

Hi CMJ there's a possibility I'll be starting similar I think...altho I'm waiting for AF anytime from next week onwards....but I've no idea when I ovulated lol, be nice if we cycled together as our medication is pretty much same too  fingers crossed you don't suffer too much....just drink lots of water xx

Goodluck to you mrsfw too....I hope your ok xx

Lambie how are you doing? What did your clinic say? Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone! 
Went for my day 6 scan today.  Follicle already at 14mm with a fairly thin lining but only just stopped AF properly so apparently the lining bit is probably ok. However he thinks the follicle might be a bit too big so raised possibility of cycle being cancelled. So ironic.... Couldn't get the follies growing when I was on ivf meds and took to day 9 to get a 14 lol. 

Mr cheerful looks at the screen every time as if he is about to announce I've got a horrible illness. Winds me right up!!! Remaining chilled and happy.  Starting to suspect that the extra hormones improve my mood as opposed to all the horror stories I was told about how I was going to rage lol. 

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi izzyblue is it just the one follicle at that size? Or do you have a few? If it's just the one then surely they'd just do the iui earlier than say cd 14? Ive read some women have it on day 10 and 11.....don't rule it out just yet keep positive  for mine to be cancelled I had 7 follicles over that size which they said at least 5 could be mature an release eggs so I was like noooo chance this time around I just had the one that got to 20 or 21 I think and that was with half the meds from last time. Have they said to reduce your stimms in anyway to try slow it down a little? Xx


----------



## hopeful17

Can I just ask how come you need meds my doctor has said I don't need them


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing ok  

Hopeful17 - it seems everyone is on different procedures in terms of what meds people are having and what days are scan days etc etc.. I guess each clinic has it's own system.. as long as they work hey that's all that matters.  I had 2 IUI's that were without meds.. this is because as far as they know all my tests have come back clear and nothing wrong.. have enough eggs etc etc.. it's just my Fiance's sperm is on the low side.. it's just above the minimum but also has only 3/4% of good motility sperm so pretty low  but I have requested meds for this as it's my last one available on the nhs..... it would then be IVF if this doesn't work.. but I'm positive  

Hi MrsA85, where are you having treatment? are you on clomid everyday or every other? Mine is Menopur 75 units every other day... my AF ( I now know what this means  will probably be the week after next... probably around 5th - 9th Feb.. I'm praying the injections will be ok.. I hate needles ! I'm going to have to toughen up!  Sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled.. that's a lot of follicles.. ! I thought they need to be 17mm or something to mature? 

Hi Mrsfw how are you getting on with clomid? are you finding the injections ok? That's a funny story! I am a bit worried about how I'm going to react! My Fiance is rather fiesty so I've warned him he better be prepared  xx


----------



## hopeful17

I'm having the nhs pay its also my husband sperm that's not working properly so hopefully it will work first time and good luck to you


----------



## bonijade

Hi ladies,

Curley - we're at Salisbury Fertility Clinic under Shaun Fountain. But we live in Weymouth, so it's about an hour and half drive each way, for appointments, scans, tests and treatment. But knowing it worked for us, makes us happy to commit to it again!

As some previous posters mentioned, I think depending on your results and reason's for needing to pursue treatment, every one has their own personalised protocol/regime of IUI treatment.

This time is similar to our previous one 4 yrs ago, but they have stopped using Menopur (which I had last time).....

Day 1 - ring clinic to let them know it's the 1st day
Day 2 - Sub Cut inject both Buserelin 0.5mls (down reg drug) & 75iu Gonal F Super Ovulation drug (last time I did these for 10 days total)
Day 8-10 - scan (usually internal so they can see your ovaries in detail)
Then when they decide the egg is ready:
?Day 10 - Ovitrelle sub cut inj 6,500iu

Then they call me and hubby back, him to hand in fresh sample for them to centrifuge/wash and then IUI done a few hours later.

This time, they have got Crinone gels, for me to put inside to "keep the lining thick for any fertilised egg" to plop into. Didn't have it last time, but things move on and get updated and they now recommend this.

Hope this helps


----------



## Moon and Stars

Thank you Curly for your wishes This Sat blood test then results on Monday 😊 very very nervous.  But I made a promise I will not cry.  All it means I will join you girls in the month of Feb. 😜
So you will be going thru the injections .... Will you be taking Menupor?
It's not that bad.... My 1st round (which was canceled) I never bruised myself at all as I read from others and it did not burn either. I send my blessings that you will do amazing. 🌺

Hi Freya, No I do not know why the nurse said that b/c she had just cleared me onThursday and said that I would take the trigger shot that nite for the IUI on Sat.
My husband really liked her and after what I told he was in shock and disbelieved she would say that.  He does not like her and was offended that she would do that.
We miss you please let us know how you are doing. 🌹. I am so happy for you 💗
All my blessings 

Hi CMJ and all Ladies 💐
I did not get any side affects from Menopur .... Except you may gain a little weight 🍨
All my blessings  was searching for answers and I would look up all the abbrev. b/c I did not know much either and I so many unanswered ? till I found an article on this site.
ANYONE who WILL experience their 1st Menopur should Read it.  I read after 3days after My IUI it is real good. Talks you through many steps. 
This is the 2nd time I post it bc I think it is a good way to learn and I went through it without reading it...... Wish I would I had found it way earlier. 😊

IUI Beginners Guide
« on: 20/10/04, 12:42 ».  By AussieMeg. (Sr. Member) 

And everyone is different and get different doses you will either start high then go low or vice-versa.  But you will be amazing at giving yourself the shots. 💗

To MrsA85 and all the Ladies ... My apologies I just like to re-read and go back then post 💞 
Thank you for your words.... I'm ready for what ever lies ahead of me 😊 nice being here and reading and praying for everyone.
I tried to find out when you got canceled bc of too many follicles .... (Been there) I think it's a blessing your like a bunny. 🐰 
So they will lowers you dosage right? 
I was reduced from 3 vials (got canceled) the 1.5 ( canceled) 
Then just this last time was .5 from Dec. 29 to Jan. 4 
then they up it to 1 vail Jan. 6 & 7  (10 days) 
But Feb is the month of love you will have all that love energy with you 💌

All my blessing and the 🍓 berry 🍓 berry best to you and everyone else


----------



## Izzyblue

Hello mrs A, moon, Cmj, hopeful and everyone else   
Went for my day 8 scan. My one follicle is now a 20 with lining of 5.8. So all ready to be basted lol. Mr cheerful hopes I will have a thick enough lining by Monday. No more gonal (just had 150 x 2) - and waiting to be told what time I need to trigger over the weekend. 

This is feeling so much easier and less stressful than ivf. No blood tests, side effects, less intrusive, only 2 scans etc. Aware the stress is on its way as the 2ww is awful!!. However maybe this time it won't be.  I'm monitoring my body less than I was and the treatment is just another thing that's happening in life.... Who am I kidding?  More like my head is firmly in the sand lol

Keep smiling ladies!!   For all of us


----------



## Izzyblue

Just going back and reading through - think it's only moon waiting for results?  Good luck if I've read it right!!

X


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all doing ok and got nice things planned for weekend 

Moon and Stars - thank you I'm going to read that guide right now  Oh no don't want to put weight on with Menopur.. it's hard enough to get it off ! :/ 

Izzyblue - all the best.. hope it goes well... almost there now  and I know what you mean, you try not to focus on it.. but who are we kidding hey! I'm only working part-time at mo so very hard to take my mind of things! 

Keep positive  yeh Feb the month of love..  and when I got engaged so has to be   xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi CMJ I'm having mine at saint Mary's in Manchester  I'm not on clomid though it was just menopur last time so I'm guessing next time will be the same....which is just 37.5 daily which is similar to your 75 every other day....the way I have felt last 2 days I'd hope AF is on it's way but could I be ovulating instead....the symptoms are so similar aren't they so if this is the case I'd say 2weeks from now I'll have AF....who knows just need to wait it out   I think it could be a minimum of 17mm....I'm sure mine was 20 or 21mm....we could well cycle at same time  xx

Hi moon and stars.....aw thankyou and right back at you too we certainly will get through it an it's so nice to have all the ladies here to talk to, my last cycle was perfect when they halved my dose it's just that it ended with a chemical pregnancy on Christmas Eve   4 days after I got my positive....so I'm hoping my next cycle will just be as perfect and it will work again an the little bean sticks   Goodluck for your blood tests on Saturday xx

Aww izzyblue that's fab news that your ready to go.....do you feel ok and better now after hearing that? I hope you now have a time to trigger over the wkd too....how exciting!! I have everything crossed for you and try to keep rested through your 2ww I ended up with the flu last in my 2ww so was a perfect way to chill out (just minus the ill feeling lol) let us know how you get on hun xx

Freya and lambie how are you my lovelies......? Xx

Hope everyone else is ok too.....hopeful? Mrsfw?  xx


----------



## hopeful17

I'm ok waiting for Monday to see if all is ok with day 10 scan so I can go ahead with iui


----------



## Curley

Hi hope everyone is well. 
Got a latter after my appointment looks like it going to take between 4 and 8 weeks to be able to get started due to clinics closing so will prob end up in Southampton which is fine. If I get my Af before may ring them see if they can squeeze us into place that's shutting. Little frustrating partly as am paying a lot of money myself and was to lots normally when you are ready to start when going private, hey ho everything happens for a reason. 
Bonijade I went to Salisbury on NHS I did really like them but as I have a child like yourself can't get much and they did what they could do to honest and then had to discharge me. The only reason I went to Dorchester side is I could have scans closer to home then go to clinic for actual procedure. Good luck Izzyblue.


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  Nice to see new faces, er, names 

Moon and stars, that guide is so helpful and funny!!  Especially the part (that I reread the afternoon of my IUI) 'the sperm did not fall out!'  . I was thinking just that and freaking out.  

Izzyblue and helpful...ya!  Almost time   fingers crossed for you!!!  Relax and try to enjoy the possibility in the 2ww . We'll be here...and there's a great 2ww thread of you haven't alrady found it.  

MrsA!  How are you dear?  I'm good, just continuing to be nervous.  Nauseous and tired  .  I had a horrible dream about having a mc two nights ago...thank god it was only a dream.  I'm really having a hard time thinking of this as real or actually possible...so I'm just trying not to plan or think too much on it.  

Curley, good luck!!  Hope they can squeeze you in!  

Cme, lambie, everyone else, xoxo!  Lambie...you okay out there?  Xoxo


----------



## Moon and Stars

Hi Ladies 🌹

    Well my tummy hurts and I Have a headech and I know these signs.... I will start real soon 🌈 ...... ( I don't like to say AF = a unto flow, jijijijij 😝).
      
      To Izzy Blue ....
                    congrats I will be sending all my blessings to you all week-end so excited for you.  And yes I Have my test tomorrow if I don't start bfr noon I will go.  Then they are supposed to tell me on Monday the results.  That part I don't understand yet why a 2-3day wait.  I will have to research that more.  😊

      To CMJ ......
                      Chica I got engaged in feb as well in front of the Sleeping Beauty Castle @ Disneyland .... I loved it.  ❤  You will do good I have learned that this is a waiting game but it should not take over our love and blessings we have had and will have.

        To MrsA85.......
                      Oh gosh this will be it you will see, drink real good teas (no caffeine) keep feet warm and I will send all my energy to you.

I read somewhere about 🍍Pineapple juice 🍍 Not contreated but the core of the Pineapple.  Not too much just a little every day helps with the lining try to reaseach it.  🍍 
I did not do it bc I read the article 4-3 days bfr my IUI. Your supposed to prepare for it sooner. 😊

        To Hopeful17......
                        Good luck on Monday so excited for you 💖

            To Freya......
                        So happy to hear from you.  I am happy you liked the article was real good huh! Jijijijij I thought the same thing when I was @ breakfast after my IUI. 😊 but I was thinking nope can't be bc it lives 3-4 days in us 😝 jijijiji 
                          I'm on progesteron supositry twice a day that one does melt out a bit. And if you sneeze well...... Uuuuum yeah comes out. Jajajajajaja 😃😅
                          Sorry if TMI 😜 ..... But once I start my days which I think I will I will stop taking them and will start all over again 🌈 and that's ok. 🌹

To all you ladies so happy to hear all positive even when Yesh we do get frustrated but I will light a candle for us all..... I will buy one in pink to keep us all in good energy and our faith stays locked in assurance we are blessed.

💞💖❤💗


----------



## MrsA85

Aw well goodluck hopeful.....will be thinking of you  xx

Hi Curley.....that is very frustrating especially as your paying yourself  I'd defo try ringing them if your AF arrives worth a try isn't it what a nightmare, ope your ok though xx

Ahhh Freya.....nice to hear from you glad your doing ok I hope you're taking it easy...do you have an early scan scheduled yet? Eeek so exciting!! The dreams aren't fun are they, thank god it's just a dream hey   I know it must be hard but just try to relax and it is real   I'm ok thanks just plodding along....wish my AF would show   xox

Hi moon and stars.....I did eat the pineapple core for pretty much all of the 2ww an tried to keep my feet warm, that proved so difficult as the weather was so cold lol, maybe it just wasn't meant to be hey! Im taking folic acid an vitamin d......I'm really convinced that I needed more progesterone support and I'm going to ask about my lining this time as they never said anything last time! 
Goodluck for today let us know how you get on later on  I also got engaged infront of the castle at Disneyland too but on New Year's Eve 5 years ago 💗 xxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone. Thanks for the best wishes. Am due to trigger in 10 mins and sick of playing games on the iPad so thought I'd just get stressed.....

My last cycle was unexpectedly a week short. My follicle was 20 yest morning. Am starting to feel like there is more CM. Could I have already ovulated - and if I have - does that matter for the trigger or the sperm implanting in 36 hours time? (Don't test temp etc). I can't remember any biology facts about timings that things happen 

Hope everyone ok tonight xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi izzyblue.....hope your trigger went ok earlier? I'm really not sure but on my first cycle that unfortunately got cancelled due to too many follicles I thought I was ovulating (day before they cancelled me) an said to them I thought I was ovulating due to CM etc an they told me not to worry as it's more than likely the menopur....try not to worry too much  goodluck for Monday with your iui xxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Thanks Mrs a. Actually I'm calm now and it was only a mini panic. Think it was just in the last ten mins of my brain desperately needing to be occupied so thought up a stress scenario lol. Trigger done - very easy. Now settling back down with my iPad lol

In a Midlands travel lodge as on a course this weekend. No wi fi so just my phone to surf the net on. 

Focussing on happy thoughts of what it will be like to hand in my mat b certificate. Lol. Or my resignation. 😃


----------



## MrsA85

I really wouldn't worry (but I know that's easier said than done) and especially if your sat in a hotel on your own....  did you have the pregnyl shot? What course is it your on.....hope it's interesting? 
Haha that's a very good thought.....I cannot wait til I can do that either  xx


----------



## Izzyblue

The ovitrelle shot. Keeping it refrigerated for the last 24 hours was a challenge lol

I qualify as a hypnotherapist tomorrow!! I am so happy! Highly recommend hypnotherapy by the way. Really powerful visualisations do wonders for your mood!! 

This may sound random - but my trances have been to this point - a little multicoloured egg bouncing on a trampoline inside the follicle desperate to get out and play. It will now become a little egg swimming desperate and excited to meet the swimming sperm! Then on Monday, forming a cell, embedding in the wall nice and cosy - and surrounded by other welcoming and friendly cells ready to have a party and keep the blastocyst safe and protected. Moving to imagining the cell dividing over and over. The womb is pink and loving etc. imagining handing in your mat b cert - more affirmations and postice thinking!!


----------



## MrsA85

Aw wow that sounds fab.....the very best of luck to you  I'd love a career change.....to what though I've no idea but I think that's purely because I'm longing to be a mummy tbh.....  
Haha that's brilliant......I love that thinking.....and I truly believe if you surround yourself with positive energy an feelings it will happen   
Goodluck today with qualifying and goodluck for tomorrow morning with your iui.....let us know how you get on   Xx


----------



## Moon and Stars

Hi Ladies, 💞

(p.s. I usually will call you girls I just do that I am sorry if it may looked bad but I say it out of love)

  Well my headache started Friday as some of you know and by sat it turned I to a migraine which I still have.  I want to apologies I have not read any of the previous blogs I feel sooooooo sick still.  I suffer from migraines which knock me out.  I can't talk, I don't eat or drink anything.  I loos my appetite I can go 2-3 days like this.

        Sat I went to my lab test and had to wait till Monday however I get e-mail messages of all my results.  And I am glad I do and I was right it was negative.  I stopped taking the progesterone suppository. 

          I looked up what the results mean and if it is under 5 it is negative mine was 3.  When I checked I was alone and was real nervous as I realized I was not pregnant.  I was ok I did not cry as promised.  I did not hate the world or myself. 

          My husband arrived 30 min.  Later (he also kind of knew since he knows my symptoms)  and he checked how I was and as I looked at his eyes and was letting him know the results .........
                                  Tears ran out my eyes..... (Sorry ladies 💖) I cried for 10 min.  I told him I did not cry when I read the results, he just kissed me  💏 and said he loved me for trying and would be @ my side no matter what.

      I can't loose faith in myself ...... I remember I lost faith in love after my mom passed away but not in myself.  Took me years to get out of the house and more to go out.  
And then I met my husband (he is many moons younger then I am and I am not rich trust me and I own nada there is nothing for him to gain). 😉 

      I don't blame why it took me so long to find love.  Bc I found it ..... Well he found me trust me I did not ever think he was going to be the one he, he talked a lot jijijijiji .  💗

    Whatever my life ventures ladies I can't loose myself and in faith.  Life has been good to me.  😘  I have no regrets waiting so long.

    I promise I will read everyone's post ...... My head is hurting so bad going back to bed.

    I have had and will have all your girls in my heart 💞 this weekend, all my blessings.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi moon and stars I'm so so sorry to hear that it was negative big hugs to you    I hope your ok and it's ok to get upset there's no harm in that.....we all do it from time to time we are only human after all  so take all the time you need  
Sorry to hear you have a migraine I know exactly how they feel I suffer with them regularly and I can do nothing but go to bed an lie in a dark room.....so make sure you keep rested and get your energy back up......take care xxx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you're all doing ok and had a good weekend  

Sorry I don't get on here much at the mo.. as until I start I can't really relate and get confused ! 

Hopeful17 - I'm glad you're doing well and I hope all is good & what it should be for your IUI 

Moon and Stars - What a lovely romantic spot to be proposed at !  a friend called Katie got proposed to there last year !   Glad to hear you are keeping positive & your husband is supportive... it will happen!  

MrsA85 - I feel like I'm coming on.. but is ovulation time.. although I don't think I ovulated this month  as the ovulation monitor didn't show the hormone surge.. gutted! I tend to get sore boobs, hot etc about 2 weeks before my period... day 29 is Monday though.. so I'm still reckoning day 33... when does yours normally come?  It will be good if we start near each other..   I'm going to try that pineapple thing and keeping my feet warm  as they get so cold!  I'm filming on Monday as I'm a background Extra so I better not come on on day 29! :/ not that we have to get to the clinic that day anyway, but we do have to call.. and we're not allowed phones on set ! :/ 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing ok and trying to stay positive... it will happen for us  try and visualise it... I have the Zita West CD... although I don't listen to it everyday as then I am constantly thinking about it which isn't healthy either ! xxx


----------



## Mrsfw

Hi Ladies,

Moon & Stars keep your hopes up, you will get there. MrsA85 keeping my fingers crossed for you too and all you other lovely ladies, CMJ, izzyblue and all the rest of you!

Went in for day 11 scan today, the usual embarrassment with dildocam checking the follicles, I only have 1 that's ready   and a lining of only 6.3 (boooo am so rubbish at this bit have to keep laughing otherwise too difficult!) They are going ahead with the treatment thank goodness despite low odds if I get a smiley ovulation face tomorrow.

Found Clomid fine(tablets not injections) no side affects. ( husband MAY say different 😉) but already been told will go up to 100mg on next attempt.

Love yas xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Follicles are to small which I knew they would be as my periods are 34 days apart and I'm only on day 10 go back Thursday for another scan but she said everything looked normal


----------



## MrsA85

Hi CMJ believe it or not I'm on day 34 already and I think I ovulated yesterday.....possibly even today   so I'm going for 2weeks today il come on by....so a super long cycle really longest I've had in a while could be down to the chemical pregnancy or the medication from the iui.....who knows! Ahh no way are you? What programme are you an extra for? That sounds soooo good  let's hope we do cycle at the same time or very close you could go earlier than me I reckon  xx

Hi mrsfw haha that made me laugh dildocam 😂😂 will use that from now on!! I'm glad they are going ahead though....and fingers crossed you get your smiley tomorrow   Let us know how you get on won't you xx

Hi hopeful I'm glad everything is normal.....mine stayed small til at least day 12 I like it when I'm on the meds tho as they are in control of my cycle an now I'm left to my own devices my cycles has gone haywire.....   lol keep us updated xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi all. Sorry it was rubbish for you moon and stars

I went to the hospital today and had the iui. Very weird to see the whiteness appear on the ultrasound!  So now a 2 week wait.... Completely forgot to ask about the lining which was 5.8 on Friday and if big enough to continue. They didn't use dildocam (like the expression!) and it only occurred to me tonight. Will just have to hope it got thick and now just forget all about it!

Am (in a clueless biological knowledge) presuming that as egg and sperm haven't yet had their little dance, then there is a couple more days before they implant into the lining anyway so also time to get thicker? Is that right?
Could have taken a friend or sister in law etc but went on my own as went off to work after. Lonely chair to sit on your own when surrounded by couples ten years younger....

And then went back to work and saw a colleague who has recently returned after losing a son at 26 days. It was my shoulder she cried on .... Life is strange, isn't it....  Gutted for how much pain she is in. In her own attempt to lighten her mood and change the subject, she asked how I was and how my day had been..... No, I didn't say! So much distress in her.


----------



## Mrsfw

Hopeful17 you never know those follicles keep growing and you could be OK, am keeping fingers crossed for you, Izzyblue, am sorry you didn't have anyone to go in with but we are all here remember all the time wishing you luck.

Have read that all the red/orange veg is good for helping increase the lining, sweet potatoe, carrots, red peppers etc as well as almonds and milk, I'm doing that currently.

CMJ- how are you getting on? I had no smiley so had HCG injection in the stomach (!) this morning, and getting turkey basted tomorrow
Xx


----------



## CMJ

Hi lovely ladies  

I hope you're all ok.. 

Just a quickie... Hopeful 17 - you will do good.. and the follicles will keep on growing.. plenty of time yet!  Glad all is well  

MrsA85 - wow that is a long cycle and late ovulation... I gave up testing with my sticks this month as assumed I missed it :/ & I'm not at home now so don't have the strips.. felt bad this morning as thought I should have carried on testing as can't believe I didn't even get an oestrogen surge this month let alone the LH :/  never know.. your AF may not come  yes, lets pray! 

This is my last cycle of IUI :/ and my firts medicated one.. has to work ! will work   

Forgot to say MrsA85 you can ask for progesterone pessaries even if you aren't low in progesterone.. just incase.. as that's what I do as extra will do no harm apparently.. and I'd rather have it then possibly be low... 

I'm in all sorts of programmes  was in Holby City.. should be in Wolf Hall.. BBC 2 on Weds  I'm at the beheading of Anne Boleyn where she gives her money out   keep us posted..  I feel mine could be end of next week! xx

Mrs fw - How was the HCG injection?  I'm hoping I can do mine in my fat thighs  I'm doing good thanks as haven't started any meds etc yet.. waiting for my period.. or maybe I pray it will never come hey   How's it going with you..? have you found the drugs ok ? are the clinic nice ? xxx


----------



## hopeful17

I just hope that it's not to late and I ovulate before tomorrow as this is my first iui dont really no how things work fingers crossed they are over 13mm tomorrow hope you are all well


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, wow, a lot of new ladies on here! It's fab  
It's going to take me ages to get to know you all (I'm rubbish at that so please bare with me).

MrsA, how are you my lovely? Sorry haven't read recent posts as it will take ages  
Have you started yet?

Freya, how are you? Hope lil beanie is nice nd comfy in there  
Have you had your scan yet? Do let us know (if u haven't already )

Hello to everyone else, will take time to get to know your names etc  

Afm, started down reg since Sunday and waiting for a bleed. Hope the suprecor hasn't messed up my cycle! Have to go back in a week and half's time for scan nd take it from there. Finally got my kitchen sorted but now I'm in the middle of some home repairs so might not have time to come on here too much. 
Quick Q, has anyone else down regulated for iui?
Speak to you later ladies


----------



## Izzyblue

Good luck for tomorrow hopeful - have you had your trigger injection then?


----------



## hopeful17

I'm not on medication they want to try normal cycle first so I will find out today if the follicle has grown


----------



## hopeful17

These dam follicles haven't grown don't no what to do :/


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies...

Ahh no way CMJ.....sounds great I bet it's so much fun an interesting  
Can you really?! Are you private or nhs though? I reckon mine will be mean an say no but will defo try asking them no harm is there!  I think mine will come a week on Sunday or Monday,....so you will prob be a few days ahead of me  xx

Aw izzyblue congrats on being PUPO.....how did you find the procedure? I think implantation can take place between 3-12 days after ovulation so you will have a few days I reckon and I never asked about my lining either an they never mentioned it so assumed it was ok....they would of said I'm sure if not.....you just need to relax now an keep rested  goodluck xx

How did you get on mrsfw? Did you have your iui too? Hope it went well? Hope your taking it easy now an keeping rested? Congrats to you too on being PUPO goodluck on your 2ww xx

Ahhh lambie.....so good to hear from you glad your doing ok and have started your down reg now...how are you feeling? Glad u sorted your kitchen too what a nightmare hey! Keep us posted when you can..... I've not started yet no......  still waiting!! Xxx

Hi hopeful.....oh no that's rubbish they haven't grown....what have they said to you? Can you just not keep going back til they have? Sorry to hear that.....it's added stress you don't need  hope your ok though....xx

Freya we miss you an hope your taking good care of that little bean....when is your scan?   Xx


----------



## hopeful17

Going back Saturday for another scan but he said if they haven't grown then he will abandon this cycle but when I went on Monday the lady said that on the right side was 7mm and there was only little ones on the left but he said that there was a 10mm on the left and a 7mm on the right which hasn't changed since Monday so don't no what to think my cycle is 34 days long so everything will take longer than someone with 28 day cycle so hopefully one will have grown by Saturday I shouldn't ovulate till Tuesday


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh well I have everything crossed that they grow by Saturday for you...I don't understand why they'd abandon your cycle though especially if your natural? They don't half confuse me these hospitals....!! 
Fingers crossed for Saturday hopeful xx


----------



## hopeful17

Because they said if the follicle doesn't grow it means I won't ovulate I don't really understand as this is my first iui


----------



## MrsA85

Did you have 21 day bloods done in your investigations? I reckon you must ovulate but just a little later than the norm of a 28 day cycle which is exactly the same as me my cycles are a little longer varied between 32-37 days (minus this one that's doing what the hell it pleases haha) or if your bloods came back that you don't always ovulate then that's a bit naughty of them letting you do a natural cycle to be abandoned....I hope this isn't the case for you though  x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies!!  

Hopeful...that sounds confusing...but they do need to be so big before you ovulate, so they maybe are tracking until that time?  Good luck!!

MrsA, how are you?? 

Izzyblue...good luck!!!  

Lambie!  Hiya!  Missed you...hope the kitchen is going well .    How are you feeling on the down reg?  Hope you got some helpful info from the Ivf ladies!  Xoxo

Everyone else, hello and sorry no more personals...on my phone.

AFM, I'm pretty good.  I had the stomach flu las week, which got me pretty excited because I was so nauseous and dizzy and crampy and felt really 'pregnant.'  That's all gone away this week...so I feel better but now I just feel normal.  My scan is next Tuesday feb 3, and I think I'm maybe trying to prepare for a sad scan...or I hope that's what I'm doing...but im just really scared and am not really feeling anything.  I find I'm not even thinking of myself as pregnant  .  I hope that's not terrible.  I'm so excited but also dreading the scan.  Fingers crossed   .  I keep just thinking that I'm gonna be the best momma I can to this little pea as long as it stays with me, whether it's minutes or a lifetime.  

Thanks ladies, I haven't been able to say this stuff out loud.


----------



## hopeful17

All bloods I've had done 3 times have all come back normal I normally ovulate on day 19 only on day 14 now so I wi wait and see I'm not letting him abandon this cycle till he is actually sure I won't ovulate


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing ok..  and looking forward to the weekend ! 

Mrs A85 - I'm nhs and i only asked about it as i heard another lady was having them and they can do no harm.. better to be safe right... i see no reason why they would say no to you.. ask them... 
oh my god.. i can't say anything as still waiting for confirmation but oh my god.. I'm going to be fulfilling one of my dreams soon.. Monday I hope.. in an actor I have always always wanted to be in a scene with and it's going to come true on Monday!!! it's hush hush though so i can't tell.. yet   I feel I'm coming on so really feel next week... better be after Monday! 

FreyaRun - ha ha we've been chatting on another forum chat on here so will carry on on this one  think it's the success story one  

all the best ladies, take it easy xxxx


----------



## FreyaRun

HiyaCmj 

I'm over my freak out...now that I'm nauseous and peeing a lot.  I swear, I think of myself as calm and laid back, but I thinkni freak out on here a lot  .  Thanks ladies!


----------



## hopeful17

Thankfully my follicle has grown  so iui should be next week sometime hope everyone is well.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Freya glad your doing ok and the nausea and peeing a lot is a good sign  eeek it's not long til your scan now on Tuesday....you will have to let us know how you go on will be thinking of you   I'm doing ok thanks still waiting for the dread AF.....I'm hoping it arrives next wkd or start of the week feels like a lifetime since last time...xx

Hi CMJ.....omg really?! How exciting.....wahhh you can't do that to us and not say...spill spill....  I hope it happens for you...fill us in when you can!! Ahhh really?! Well in that case I will ask then, if there's any niggle I had for maybe the reason I lost it was lack of progesterone I will just have to hope I get one of the nice nurses to ask.... let's hope your AF is after Monday hey.....keep us updated xxx

Yayy hopefull that's brill news I'm so glad it's grown....did they say what size? Bet your relieved now hey....did they say what day they'd do the iui? Will you take a trigger shot or is it just when you get your surge? Xx


----------



## hopeful17

It was only 11 and a half but he said It will get bigger I have to phone when I get a postitive ovulation which probably be Wednesday then I go in the day after


----------



## MrsA85

Very exciting hopeful.....I have everything crossed for you!! Goodluck xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Cazza.....welcome to the thread  and congrats on being PUPO...... I'd say them  sizes are really good and ready my follicle was 20mm which worked just ended in a chemical but you have 2 so I'd say your pretty much in for a very good chance with having the 2  I wish you the best of luck and keep us updated an lets hope this is your month......goodluck    Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi cazza. Mine was 20 on the Friday and IUI monday. Doc said up to 26 is fine. Personally not convinced on my one with no signs and symptoms however otd is 9th. Good luck to all 😘


----------



## MrsA85

Izzyblue don't dismiss anything I had no symptoms whatsoever..... keep positive and goodluck   Xx


----------



## hopeful17

I can't Give you any advise about follicles as this is my first iui but just like to wish you luck x


----------



## CMJ

Hiya Ladies, 

I hope you all had a good weekend  

I'm still waiting..  :/ hopefully it is waiting forever MrsA85  as no period this month would be a dream come true..  my Fiance has been having acupuncture and I'm praying this is helping his sperm  

Mrs A85 - I'm sworn to secrecy seriously!  but I didn't see him anyway.. the clue is a film due out in July time.. action one ! yes definitely ask about the Progesterone.. even if you ask the not so nice one.. you have a right to have it.. be brave  

Welcome Cazza78 - sounds like it's going well  keep us posted.. great news for you! 

FreyaRun - Glad you're over your freak out  but don't worry, this is what the site is for.. airing your worries.. it's so good to have people here as none of my friends or family have a clue and can relate  it's a life saver this site...... your symptoms sound positive... hope you're ok and I'm praying for you xx

Have a good day ladies, xxx

Anyway, just a quickie... keep positive ladies.. try  xxx


----------



## Brandiluvzu

Hi all! I am new to the site! My husband and I have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am 30 and he is 33. We are working with 1 blocked tube. As you all know the journey has not been easy. We had our First IUI on Friday 1/30. That night I did not really have any symptoms other than light cramping and felt okay, however Saturday and Sunday I did experience stronger cramping. Not really trying to read to much into it. Just kind of looking for some other ladies to share this journey with since this is our first time trying IUI. 

Hoping that everyone gets a BFP soon!

Brandi Lou


----------



## Lambie36

Freya, oooh how exciting re your scan! Make sure you come back and let us know  
Don't worry about freak outs, I have them all the time and I'm not even prrggers yet!

MrsA, do you have an idea on when your gonna start tx?  Must be so frustrating with all the waiuting around. Hope you get to start soon  

Hi Brandi Lou, welcome to the thread and goid luck for tx. You will love being on here as everyone is so supportive and friendly  

Hi cmj, hope your well sweety and hope the wicked witch doesn't pay you a visit for the next 9 months  

Hi to cazza, izzyblue and hopefull and also to anyone else I have missed. This board is getting so busy I'm struggeling to keep up  

Afm, still waiting for af to arrive, already a couple days late. Amazing how the witch comes when you don't want her to come and then doesn't come when you need her to
  
Still down regulating with buserelin and need to have a scan to start stimming as sion as af arrives. Need an af dance ladies!
Building work to my house is well and truly underway and seems I don't even have time to have a relaxing cuppa  
Oh well, just have to grin and bare I suppose.


----------



## jojo30

Well, had a catch up meeting at our clinic this afternoon and all being well (translation, my cycle behaves how it should!) I should be ringing them on Monday 9th Feb to start our first cycle of superovulation DIUI (you can see from my signature that the three natural DIUI's didn't work). Back to being a pin cushion again!
Excited, scared and going a bit crazy all in equal measures! 

Fingers crossed!      

Good luck to you all as well


----------



## MrsA85

It's awful Cazza isn't it.....these things are sent to try us aren't they hey! But I defo took the positive it can happen like you..... But I'd say your defo in for a good shout this time around I have everything crossed for you....xx

Hope you're doing ok hopeful.....any symptoms? X

Ahhh CMJ I'm intrigued....I've googled action films....mission impossible v?! I will defo be brave don't worry...I really hope your AF stays away for you....I have everything crossed for you   Xx

Hi brandi and welcome to the thread....I cramped a little a couple days after the iui I'd say that's pretty normal.....I hope your 2ww goes fast for you goodluck  xx

Hi lambie....good to hear from you I've no idea when....  it's so frustrating if I'm right though I'm hoping I'd have come on a week today so I can request tx again! I hope your AF shows her face too.....it's so true though we'd never normally want it but when we do it's never turns up!! Hope your feeling ok though? And hope your building work is coming on ok...... xxx

Hi jojo.....that's good news you can hopefully ring next week if my body plays ball I could well start my cycle on the same day as you....goodluck to you xx

Goodluck Freya for your scan too   Xx


----------



## dojiejo

Hi everyone I am hoping I can join you all.

I started my 4th cycle last Wednesday and have my next scan tomorrow. All is going well though I did have a interesting time trying to do my injection on a boat last Thursday while trying to find the Northern Lights. It was worth it as we found them. Great way to spend my birthday, hopefully it is a good sign! (My DW thinks I am crazy as current I am making everything into a sign, seeing the lights on my birthday, spotting them the next night by myself while floating in a thermal spring and then it snowed while swimming at the blue lagoon! Hehe, surely they are all signs   

Fingers crossed for everyone who is currently on their 2ww.


----------



## Mrsfw

Welcome Brandilou and cazza! Good luck with your journeys, I am on 2ww too, had 1st medicated IUI on 29/1 with 1 follicle so will take the test next Thurs. Had horrible bloating/cramping for following 2 days. Love yas all xx


----------



## Curley

Welcome to Cazza and brandiliou.
Hope everyone's journey is going well.
Freya hope you scan was amazing. 
How long after appointment did everyone else have to wait to get started? 
As I have said before there is some problems with one of our local units closing down but think they are still trying to find out what's happening just had my first bill for consultations though this was 3 weeks ago,  so getting slightly frustrated  I have no start date as much as possible. I thought private was suppose to be quick. My AF came this am so rang first thing to see if I could squeeze in this month   as I had said at consultation but am still waiting for a call back. Me and hubby just want to get on with it.


----------



## CMJ

Hi lovely ladies, 

Still a waiting game for me... can feel the dreaded AF is coming though as highly emotional today.. almost crying watching the Undateables  

Mrs A85... I can't say    I can feel mine coming any day now... still praying it doesn't though !

Thank you Lambie36 - Hope you're doing ok with your injections? is it iui you are having... as thought only down reg for IVF? I'm confused ! 

Ok, there are sooooo many on this site now that there is no way I can keep up with everybody.. so I hope everyone is doing ok and getting the support they need.. but I'm no help at the mo as haven't ever had a medicated iui yet and about to start my first and last.. so will just keep in touch with who I can.. as it's just too confusing keeping in touch with everybody.. please don't think I'm being rude though.. just the nature of the site..  

all the best lovelies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi dojiejo welcome back I cycled with you on the last board....aww I'm so so jealous that's one of my dreams to see the northern lights....it all sounds so perfect hope you had an amazing time  goodluck with tomorrow's scan too xx

Hope your doing ok mrsfw?   Xx

Ahh that's good your AF arrived Curley I hope they accept you fingers crossed!! Let us know what they say  xx

Hi CMJ ahh I watched it last night it was soooo sweet but I do cry at anything lol!! Let's hope it stays away for you tho..... I reckon mine will be wkd and I have a little spot but it's a stingy one maybe this is a sign it's on it's way for me....I just hope my hospital accept me xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh gosh ladies!  Had my scan today...there's TWO!!      shocked!  So, I guess...IUI does work, and there is a reason that only one follicle is fine .  I just didn't even think possible, we've not been successful for so long and I've beem ovulating, so I really didn't think the possibly of two follicles turning into two babies was very likely.  Holy!  

Personals later. Gotta go freak out .  Xoxoxo


----------



## jojo30

Congratulations Freya, that's fab news.  

Mrs A85, fingers crossed your body plays ball too! Mine seems to be so far, all signs point towards AF coming on Sat so I can ring my clinic on Mon and get going!


----------



## MrsA85

OMG Freya.........that's amazing news!!! How exciting!! Wow twins.....could they tell if it was same sac or separate.....made up for you hun   Xxx

Reckon we could be on for similar cycle then jojo if mine does behave hey!! Let's hope so....xx


----------



## bonijade

Congrats Freya, amazing luck. I bet you want to have a daily scan now just to see their progress each day. Take care of them


----------



## Brandiluvzu

Thank you everyone for the super sweet welcome! 

Trying to think lots of fertile thoughts during this two week wait... what a beating it is! next Friday can not get here soon enough. Praying that AF doesn't show up before hand! Trying to stay really positive and I am hoping that I ovulated from my left side. My right tube is blocked so all money and bets are placed on the left!! 

Congrats Freya!!! That is such exciting news!!    

Hope everyone is doing well 

Brandi


----------



## hopeful17

Still waiting for a smiley face every morning a get a blank one I feel like its not going to happen this month it's been a very stressful month so I think maybe I won't ovulate this month


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies 

I hope your day has gone well 

Wow amazing FreyaRun, congrats to you! Look after them well  how exciting !!! freak out in a good way hey  xx

jojo30 looks like we could be at the same time  I'm waiting for my period any day now.. maybe up to Friday so maybe clinic Monday.. although everyday I hope it doesn't come.. I am getting the dreaded symptoms though, sore boobs, irritable etc.. I hate my period so much as I get such pain! 

MrsA85 - funny if us three, jojo30 all the same time  why wouldn't they accept you huni? I never spot.. is that normal for you? or I guess IUI and the meds can cause that? 

Hope everyone is doing good  

xxxxx


----------



## dojiejo

MrsA85 - Thanks for the welcome back. Where are you with your cycle? Hope you are well.

Freya - congrats on the twins. That is amazing news and a positive story that it can happen.

CMJ - Hope AF turns up soon so you can start your cycle. Are you having medicated or natural?

Brandiluvzu - Welcome and good luck for your 2ww, hope it isn't too stressful. 

Curley - I hope they have managed to squeeze you in to start your cycle. 

AFM I had my scan today, day 8. I have 3 follicles 11,10 and 9mm so will be interesting to see what they are like for my next scan on Monday. For this cycle they are finally giving me progesterone support post the IUI. Everything crossed.


----------



## Mrsfw

Freya!! Wonderful news, really pleased for you. CMJ , MrsA85 and all thinking of you too xx hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to gatecrash this board. I posted on the 8th January to say I was restarting ovulation induction but this time with IUI and never posted back. Mainly because I was anxious and also I have been busy with work and family. 

In summary I have very irregular cycles 2-3, a year. No known fertility issues expect I don't ovulate or grow follicles naturally. AF came over New Year so felt it was a good time to start follicular scanning. My consultant thought I should do IVF  but I thought that was a ridiculous idea given that I've only done one IUI which resulted in my son so we agreed to do IUI. 14 days later on injectables i had 1 follicle at 18mm. Triggered there at the scan at 3.30 pm and IUI was the next day at 1.30 pm. Lining was 10.5mm. 

With my first pregnancy I sensed ovulation, implantation cramp, had constant pulling and tugging and a stabbing sensation and had AF cramps towards the end of my 2WW. 
This time nothing... Mild tightening around the uterus at 9DPO but that's it!!!!

I'm 16DPO today and just tested BFP!!!

With both my IUIs I had acupuncture during the follicular tracking stage, drunk more water than usual and took pre-conception vitamins. Post IUI I was on crinone, progesterone gels - clinic gives this as standard as it also help the lining get ready for implantation. 

So I want to say it can happen with just one follicle. Please don't be disheartened if there's only one. Even with my son I had 1 16.9mm follicle. Regarding symptoms they vary so much but you know your body so if you're felling twinges you don't usually feel, I'd take that as a good sign. 

I hope this post gives some hope to you and sends positive vibes. X


----------



## hopeful17

Day 20 and still no positive for ovulation doctor called and said I probably haven't ovulated this month and asked if I wanted to start Clomid or try again normally next month I don't no what to do if I have Clomid I may get to many follicles so the cycle gets cancelled and if I don't have it what if I don't ovulate again :/


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hi Hopeful, Sorry to hear you haven't ovulated yet. I'm not sure if you're private or nhs but if you're private you could enquire about follicle reduction. When I overstimulated in June, mine offered this to me. They basically remove the eggs from the follicle, a bit like egg the process for egg collection and only leave 1 or 2 follicles so your cycle doesn't get cancelled. If I had produced more than 1 follicle during this cycle I would have opted for that option as financially multiples isn't an option for us.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hopeful - sorry are you having scans done? Do you know if you had a follicle? Because if you're having scans then you would be able to better guess if you're going to ovulate.


----------



## hopeful17

I had four scans done last one was on Saturday and the follicle was at 11 and a half mm he said it was fine and just to start testing but everyday it's a no phone today to ask if I could have another scan and was told no so don't no what to do I'm nhs


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hopeful - I would think a 11mm follicle would be promising but unless they keep scanning you and take bloods to test your estrogen levels you wouldn't be able to tell what's happening. Estrogen levels rise as the follicle and lining grow so it's a reasonable indication of something positive going on. 

I think which ever route you choose you may feel you should have taken the other option if it doesn't work out your way. 

If you know you regularly ovulate perhaps trying normally is the best option but if you don't ovulate the majority of the time I would be inclined to starting clomid.


----------



## hopeful17

Every time I've had bloods done it shows I ovulate just don't think I could take not ovulating again I hate seeing a negative just want the chance to try and get pregnant seems every time I get close something seems to go wrong


----------



## violeta

Hi all, not been on FF for ages, hope you don't mind me crashing. After two poor sperm samples, hubby started taking folic acid, started eating fish at least twice a week, cut waaaay down on coffee and alcohol and managed to produce one sample which was just below normal, and then a second at normal! We had been diagnosed with male infertility prior to this and the doctors thought it would be straight to IVF. Anyway - we now qualify for IUI (we're going private) and tonight I did my last shot of Puregon. I was injecting 50ie per night and did it for seven nights. My baseline scan last week was fine and tomorrow I go in at 8am CET to make sure all's looking good. Then, from what I understand, if all is good I get to have a shot to release the eggs and then hubby 'makes the deposit' 36 hours after that. So I am hoping for Monday morning  Is there anyone cycling around the same time as me?

V. x


----------



## MrsA85

Hi CMJ.....I know yeah would be great if we did at the same time let's hope so hey!! Any signs for you yet? Our hospital goes on a basis of ringing up on day 1 and the they will ring you back within 36hrs to see if they have room to accept you, it is more for ivf though I think that ladies get refused although I got refused the first time I ever rang....we will see though! Hope your ok...? Xx

Hi dojiejo I'm good thanks....I'm waiting for AF....which still hasn't arrived my last bleed was Xmas eve....which was a chemical pregnancy   all your follies sound all good size don't they....that's good they are giving you progesterone support I'm going to ask for more next time too. Goodluck for Monday on your next scan  xx

Al sounds good Cazza......goodluck have everything crossed for you xx

Mrsfw hope your doing ok too....xx

Omg chubbypanda that's amazing news....I'm so pleased for you!! Wonderful news thankyou for sharing your story an giving us hope.....happy an healthy 9 months to you xx

Oh no hopeful I'm sorry to hear you haven't ovulated yet.....can they not just wait til you do an keep scanning an giving you blood tests daily or every other day?! If they don't let you carry on with this cycle which I think you should push for.....but incase they don't why don't you ask for a low dose medicated cycle...? I don't have any known fertility issues and I ovulate but they still medicate me(lowest dose)....least they are in control of you then? Xx

Goodluck violeta with your cycle  xx


----------



## hopeful17

I haven't got any fertility problem my husband has I am going to push for this cycle but don't no how many days I can keep testing for I've been under so much stress last month so don't no if that can stop it I'm holding on to hope don't no when I would ovulate having a 34 day cycle


----------



## MrsA85

I would guess around day 20 assuming you have a 14 day leutal phase.....I'm exactly the same as you my hubby has the issue too  I'd say stress plays a big part, our hospital for a natural cycle take our bloods daily til we'd ovulate but I reckon them making you do the ovulation tests will stress you out too as it certainly did me when I used to test  defo fight for it tho....xx


----------



## hopeful17

What is the  leutal phase maybe tomorrow will be my day they don't blood test In my hospital just do scans


----------



## Lambie36

Just a quick post as I'm not very well AGAIN! Damn flu  
Freya, that's absolutely wonderful news, wow twins!
You must be uber excited. I always secretly wanted twins. You are so blessed. Look after yourself hun  

Afm, still waiting for af! This getting beyond a joke  
Why can't I have a normal cycle!

Hi to everyone and sorry for lack of personals


----------



## MrsA85

Your leutal phase is the amount of days from ovulation til your period....normally it's 14 days some women can have up to 16 days but in some cases it can also be less than 14 but any lower than 10 isn't great I don't think....for me I always come on dead on 2 weeks from ovulation. Is tomorrow day 20 for you? Do you have lines on your test too can you see them getting stronger..? That could be an indication your about to aswel  

Hi lambie good to hear from you sorry your not well again  ..I'm in the same boat as your waiting for AF still   Hope your doing ok? Will you start your stimms once your AF arrives? Xx


----------



## hopeful17

No today is day 20 I've never tracked my cycle before I get mucus changes but never tested before and the doctor told me I had to use clear blue digital test


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Cazza thankyou let's hope so hey! I reckon it will be Sunday or Monday....it all sounds promising I only cramped after my pregnyl an the iui for a day or 2 an then when I had my 2nd pregnyl shot half way through I cramped again for a day or 2 I also ended up with the flu too but other than that nothing oh an cold feet lol. Just keep rested as much as you can as don't forget you are PUPO  xx

Hopeful I'm guessing your using clearblue digital ovulation kits that gets a smiley solid face or just a circle from what you've said.....if you take the stick out once it's read you can view the lines on the stick....you could look at them to get an idea? X


----------



## hopeful17

I thought about that but it said u shouldn't read the sticks as they don't mean anything just want the chance to try and get pregnant waited 4 years for the nhs to say yes to fund me been a long journey


----------



## MrsA85

I'm just trying to help put your mind at ease that's all saying look at the tests just cause if the line is getting darker your moving closer to ovulating then once you get your smiley you know you defo have....I'm close to the 4 year mark too it's such a long an hard journey but we just need to persevere don't we.....we will get there  x


----------



## hopeful17

It's a long road but one day we will get to the finish line but every month it's another kick in the teeth


----------



## MrsA85

Yep it sure is I know that feeling well.....we get through it though don't we...x


----------



## hopeful17

Yep don't no when to stop testing


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Thanks Cazza & MrsA85. Off for bloods today.  

Ah Hopeful, don't be disheartened, think of it as every month is another step closer to your goal. You waited so long for your funding you should take each month a step at a time knowing things are progressing along even though it's slower than hoped. 
If you had a 11mm follicle on Saturday maybe you just need a bit more time to allow it to ovulate. When my follicle was 11 mm it another week before it got to reasonable size to trigger for ovulation and even then it was 18mm. Mine grow slowly, but I was told slowly is good and it gives better egg quality. Follicles grow 1-2mm a day. For a natural cycle I believe the ideal size is 20-24mm so if yours grow slowly too, you may still be in for a chance. I'd keep testing until mid next week, then take it from there. At least have the weekend to think about how you want to progress with the next cycle. Try not to stress out as this will mess with your cycle.  
Fingers crossed for a big fat smiley!


----------



## MrsA85

I'd carry on testing if they will let you.....don't give up!! Let's hope you get tha smiley very soon  

Goodluck with your bloods chubbypanda   Take care now xx


----------



## hopeful17

If I take Clomid would I ovulate early and does it mess your cycle up would it stop me ovulating naturally


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quickie 

Hope you're all doing ok... 

hopeful17 - it's a hard road for us all.. try and stay positive.. easier said than done i know... blimey not working at mo as hard to accept filming work with this starting so nothing to keep my mind busy ! :/ try and talk to your clinic about your concerns. make a list like i do of questions.. and make them answer them all! I've done this..and I will make sure they make time to answer them all tomorrow.. ! 

MrsA85 - you won't believe it... as I kind of planned... came on the dreaded AF last night about 9pm.... called clinic first thing this morning and I go in tomorrow morning for my scan..!!! Scared and excited !!! so it will be day 2 tomorrow.. strange as I've always for years counted day 1 as the day i come on whatever time it is that day.. so probably got my cycle days wrong for so many years !! :/ so injections start Sunday... day 3... ! Is this normal? as the consultant wrote on my schedule day 3 for scan and injections?  Dreading the scan.. an internal scan with the dreaded AF.. how embarrassing :/ 

That must be hard for you MrsA85.. seeing if your clinic can just fit you in... blimey.. they have to! I'm sorry but is this your first cycle of iui? it better damn work as it's our last.. it will work  

Jojo are you near.. how you feeling? 

Hope you're all ok ladies xxx


----------



## CMJ

Hi ladies

One question - all you lovely ladies who are experienced in this... do you just carry on as normal.. going to the gym etc.. throughout? I'm worried that I should save all my energy to give us the best chance?? 

thank you  

from Claire

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx mrsA, and I'm still waiting for af. Stimming will start as soon as lining is thin.
I've been cramping for several days now and af is a week overdue but still no sign of it coming! After this try I'm giving up, can't take it anymore  
I Barely even manage to get to basting stage. Even with drugs my body does what it wants to do   
Sorry for sounding so gloomy but after 10 yrs if tcc there's only so much a person can take. Xx

Cmj, I just carried on as normal, my clinic and the other clinics in the past have never told me any different. I'm not sure about the others though. It's during the 2ww that I take things easy  

Hello to everyone else and lets get some more bfp's on here girls


----------



## hopeful17

I'm so confused tested again this morning on my clear blue tests and was a no now I've just tested on a different test and it has two lines don't no what to do :/ and my clinic is closed


----------



## Mrsfw

CMJ- I find this an interesting question, there is no clear evidence to stop or carry on so a personal choice I think. I'm a dance teacher so don't really have a choice not to stop but am more conscious of what I do if that makes sense. I'm taking it more gently at the gym but my husband thinks I should keep going as it is so beneficial for a healthy mind too and de-stressing. What are you doing? Xxx


----------



## CMJ

Hi lovely Ladies

Lambie36 - thank you xx  I don't know your whole story but maybe after this you just need a little break?... maybe a holiday and think about things ?  sounds like you have been through so much and need a break x

Mrsfw - You're right there.. it has a lot to do with the mind too doesn't it.. and as I'm not working I am thinking about it all day long and worrying already! Freaking out about the injections already.. ! I can't even look at needles.. I don't really over do it at the gym as only really getting back into it after an ankle op... trying to get to Pilates twice a week... I maybe shouldn't do this in the 2ww as some of the tummy exercises could be a bit dodgy I imagine..and trying to get to gym twice per week... do 45min on treadmill... 15min jog, rest brisk walk.. then hand weights for upper body, squats etc.. dancing is nice exercise... conditioning, stretching and lengthening... not sure on the gym.. xx

I hope you're ok ladies... BFP coming soon!   xxx


----------



## Mrsfw

Ooh CMJ you are disciplined! My gym usually consists of 30min tread ( by which I mean walking fast and watching grand designs!!) so many crunches may not be the best I think you are right though. Anyway we all now how far we can push our own bodies, either way as long as you are healthy and happy that's what matters. Sending you all BFP luck xx


----------



## hopeful17

So excited I got a postive ovulation


----------



## ChubbyPanda

CMJ, your workout scares me yikes...lol.
Maybe I would ease down a little in the 2ww, and I definitely read somewhere to avoid abdominal crunches during the 2ww. 

Hopeful, I'm really pleased for you - yay!!
Can you call your clinic today? I guess you'll need to go in for IUI today / tomorrow?  
Good Luck!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Yes I will call them today should go in today to have it fingers crossed


----------



## hopeful17

I no it's a long time to wait but I wasn't the right age limit so had to wait yes I've phoned and they said the same thing they don't take the evening tests only the morning she said she would phone me back today let's see what they say


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh CMJ how exciting.....glad you've come on.....now things can really start!! I was the same as you I always counted the day I actually came on but it's the day you wake up with a full flow isn't it.....! I've always started my injections on day 2 but I think it's any day up to cd 5 I wouldn't worry too much it will be fine  eeek how exciting!! The internal scan is fine honestly....it's not as bad as you think but I just took baby wipes for before an after to make sure our toilet was right next to the scanning room  this will be my 3rd cycle this time around.....my 1st one was canceled as they over stimulated me second was the chemical pregnancy an this time will be my 3rd 😁 goodluck for tomorrow  as for carrying on I carried on as normal during the injections etc but tried to take it easy during the 2ww xxx

Oh no lambie I'm sorry you feel like this   it really is the most stressful thing in the world......please don't give up it's something you've longed for for so long, have you rang your clinic and asked why you may not of come on yet? Maybe it really is round the corner if you've been cramping? Sending you big hugs and keep your chin up    Xxx

Mrsfw I hope your doing ok? And taking it easy....? Xx

Hi chubbypanda how was your blood tests? I hope things have doubled nicely....and your getting lots of rest  xx

Yayy hopeful so glad you got your positive...have you rang them today and are you going in?! Goodluck  x

Hi Cazza oooh it all sounds positive with your bbt readings!! I got my positive 12dpo so hang in there couple days  very exciting!! It's so hard to not think about it though....just try to keep occupied if you can  xx

Jojo any signs of your AF yet? Xx


----------



## hopeful17

Just waiting for a phone call but probably be tomorrow


----------



## MrsA85

Aww well goodluck hopeful  x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Cazza, my clinic makes us test on day 16. But I did a quick test on day 12 and I got a hardly noticeable line. I'm pretty sure my test would have been negative on day 9.
On day 14 the line wasn't as dark as I hoped. My beta HCG on day 17 was 726.6 which put me at 4w 3day yesterday which is spot on.


----------



## hopeful17

Got to go to clinic for 9:30 tomorrow morning so excited


----------



## hopeful17

Thank you hope everyone gets there chance and I will let you all no in 2 WEEKS but as it's my first try I no it might be a no but it's the first step of trying


----------



## CMJ

Hello Lovelies, 

I hope you're all having a nice weekend  

I've had my scan.. she said you're heavy.. is this normal for you! eek! :/ well yes it is day 2 and all ! Thank god that's over..  the nurse did an injection demo.. rather fast.. blimey it seems complicated! I just hope my Fiance got it all as I'm not sure I did ! :/

Mrsfw - Thank you xxx thinking I will cut down the gym for a while  maybe just a 20min walk hey   How are you doing?

MrsA85 yes it's all go for me now!! do you reckon you're close? I really hope it works for you this time.. are you nhs.. ? how many will they fund? it will work this time  for us both   I have to inject tomorrow, Tuesday, Thursday and then do for another scan on day 8.  I just pray I feel ok..  I'm glad scan was all ok though, no cysts or anything so can get on with it at last! xx How are you doing?  I'm a bit worried about doing the injections in my tum  thought I could get away with doing them in my thunder thighs  but there preference in the tum as not much muscle there :/ 

Chubbypanda, thank you sweetie - I'm going to leave out all tum ones for a while! there goes my six pack  How are you getting on sweetie? near the big day? xx

We are definitely due some BFP's on here ladies   lets see some soon  

I hope everyone is doing ok and trying to be positive  

Lots of good luck hugs xxx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hopeful, good luck hon... Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow morning.  

Cazza, yes I have my scan on the 23rd of Feb. My husband's away the week before so I'm having it at 7 weeks. 

CMJ, I hate having scans but I figured they must has seen it all and they probably don't remember individuals considering the numbers they go through.


----------



## Moon and Stars

It has been a while,

Hi!!! Ladies .... 

Ok last time I was here was when I got a negative result that was 2weeks ago and began on Monday 11pm my cycle..... This was Jan. 27

IUI was this morning!!!    

And I see so many new girls here now so excited  to See more post yay!!   

Hi to everyone.... This is an amazing place to be bc we all have the same vibe and love and keep each Other smiling and Encourage positive vibes.

I have a lot of catching up  and my apologies for not getn back here so soon 

Jan 28 Wed= started menopur shots .5 dose On this nite I came home and changed my diet.  
No milk bc I read it's to acid and want to keep your body alkaline for sperm to have a happy home.  No chicken (you can if Organic) no meat.  I looked at everything that may help my Oocytes (eggs).  B/c of my age I did research.  
I did not go crazy on everything kept it simple.  Instead of milk I drink almond milk. No soda, no juice from concentrated.  I replaced sugar with coconut sugar (has real good essentials) and use very very little in my shakes.  I started to eat organic eggs yes I know I gave up chicken but I need some protien  
I figured I should help my internal body not just rely on science.  I no longer take in any sugar except the coconut that goes in my shakes.  And again very little.  I also began to only eat salads bc greens are real good alkaline and added cucumber and avocado.  No bread unless has no sugar and wheat.  But I get my grains from the oatmeal.
I read you can prep your body and takes 90 days to make your oocytes (eggs) real healthy if it's  an age problem.  I read this article and it was too late for me to wait  90 days bc I had my 1st menopur shot.  However, I am still at this date following this I am going to continue.
 Jan 29. Thurs=    I get something called Maca which they say it's very good for the Oocytes  and I buy CoQ-10 it's an antioxidant I take two a day says to take three but as  before I don't go crazy jijijiji and the Maca it's a powder and take 2 tiny scoops and come with a little spoon.  I make myself two shakes a day with the almond milk, raspberries, or  or blueberries, a banana, oatmeal, Maca, and one slice of  pineapple  (only in morning shake) and the coconut sugar.  And eat a lot of veggies.
I don't drink any water from plastic only filter.  I drink mineral water.
 Feb. 3 Tuesday = was @ a healthy grocery store and was comparing prices on Almond milk and this lady over heard me and she recommended a different brand and I told her I gave up milk bc my body was too acidic.  (How did I know bc my urine was too yellow & when reading the article that if your body is too acidic may kill the sperm).  
She told me that her brother was too and was diabetic and he had to give up milk bc his body was too acidic.  And then she showed me a water that was alkaline water? Yes I was puzzled too. And she said that her brother's doctor recommended it so I said why not.  I have yet to do more research on this alkaline water.  She bought a whole case. 
 Feb. 5 thurs= have two Oocytes 18.5 , 14, and 11  (last time was 17 don't remember if I had another one, if some of you remember what happen last time with the nurse  blaaaaaagh  ..... triggered that nite. Now the Dr. Said The minimum is 16 and she said maybe the 14 will catch up but the 11 she doubt it. And I told her what the nurse said to me last time she was shocked and told me you are here for a reason and just keep praying.  
 Feb. 7 today= IUI and staying home church tomorrow  and coming back home
This time I stayed on .5 dose it did not increase as last time they did had to take one vial two days bfr my trigger shot.
All my change of diet with no sugar has made me very very tired.  And I read that it could take time for body to adjust.
I am blaming the no more sugar on the fact I did not come back here for a while jijijijiji.
And yes to many this may seem too much but I need to feed my body better and restore my Oocytes.  
However if negative in 2weeks ... I am going to wait a bit and get my body detox and I only get one more chance for an IUI which I will do in The Fall.

  
But for now I am going to stay positive and be happy and by the way I have my candle lit for all   and laugh and smile a lot.  I am staying positive that I wil be pregnant  (I have to ... We have to stay positive for ourselves and each other). ❤

I love this post I can let you girls now everything when no one but my husband knows.  
This gives me time to share and read amazing stories like Freya yay!!!!  
And I have each one of you in my mind.
Ooooh yeah my husband is in good health but he also takes CoQ-10. And someone told me that if you a man has a problem with sperm or wants to increase the quantity  it they need to take .... Only one pill a day "sulfato ferroso" (it's in Spanish) 200mg.  I hope all this blabbing helps someone ( no rolling eyes ok jijijiji).  

Now going to read more of your posts and make a list who is new


----------



## Moon and Stars

Uuuuum yeah just noticed my post is ridiculously looooong...... Ooooooops  

I have been gone for 2 weeks 💗 had so much to share.


----------



## hopeful17

Everything went great today so now just a two week got to keep my mind busy now


----------



## hopeful17

Have u had any symptoms I'm off work will Wednesday so just gonna relax


----------



## hopeful17

Aww good luck for test day


----------



## CMJ

Hello Ladies

Happy Sunday  

Moon and Stars - hello again and wow you have been doing well and researching.. good for you!  I don't drink milk, just almond, and have introduced avocado also  I only drink filtered water also and eat porridge  I wish you all the best xx keep up all the good work and positive things will happen.. I cut out all the sugar once from my diet as I had something called Candida.. it was hard and I lacked energy at the start.. but your body adjusts.. and you can have natural sugar instead of refined which is much better for you xx

hopeful... great that everything has gone to plan  and time to keep busy in your 2ww.. lots of films is a good idea and take it easy.. exciting !!! 

Cazza78 - That is awful that you had no demo... is this the norm then? I don't think I could manage without seeing it in person! I'm dreading it tonight.. just need it out the way and I'm sure I will be fine.. not sure I can look at the needle though! :/  It's hard to know how you should feel huni.. I'm new to all this and don't understand a lot of it yet.. but just try and stay positive and keep your mind busy.. or it can drive you crazy ! do nice things.. just take it easy.. I'm such a worrier and that does no good ! All the best sweetie xx

Chubbypanda - You are right they shouldn't remember me ! but it was so awkward never the less    I'm hoping by Friday I will be a lot lighter   It's really exciting times for you huni   xx

Jojo - how are you doing? Are you still waiting for the AF? xx

Positive lovelies   xxxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies wow so many posts il try to reply to u all.... 

Hi chubbypanda that's amazing news on your beta huge congratulations to you, wishing you a happy an healthy 9 months   So pleased for you now take it easy....xx

Hi Cazza still sounds very promising if you can try an wait to test again so you don't build your hopes up, I done the same as you I tested my trigger out so when I tested properly I knew it was a true reading....I used internet cheapies for the testing out trigger shot and on day 12 night time too which was naughty but it came up and then used a tesco one the next morning which came up positive straight away on 13 dpiui same again on otd then tested using 2 superdrug tests again came up straight away an strong then on 15dpiui I used a first response which came up with a line and again on Xmas eve 16dpiui but I didn't realise I had started to bleed til I wiped (sorry tmi there) but it still came up positive  so I'd defo try wait if you can I know I'm going to on my next time was to heartbreaking but the BFP was nice whilst short lived even if only 4-5 days...goodluck hun xxx

Eee CMJ it's all go go now, glad your scan went well just try to relax now, and goodluck with your injections I had to do mine in my tum but it was ok (if you can pinch an inch anyway) which I could only few times it stung a little but was fine  goodluck for your day 8 scan too and let's hope your follies grow.... yes I'm nhs I get 6 iui and one ivf so this next time will be my third go, I thought the last 2 days it was going to come but today it's eased off getting a bit fed up now waiting for it...maybe tomorrow or Tuesday....  xx

Hi moon an stars sounds like you've done a great job in preparing your body....I hope it works for you fingers crossed....goodluck xx

Ahhh hopeful I'm so glad it went well and ok for you.....hope it wasn't too uncomfortable.....let's hope this 2ww goes nice and quick for you and you get the result you've longed for goodluck   Xx


----------



## Mrsfw

Morning beautiful ladies, thanks all for the love and sharing your news, we are a team and can do it!

MrsA85- all ok thanks  been lying low on the 2ww. I'm sorry to be the 1st bearer of bad news as I know a few of us we're due to finish this week, myself included on Thursday but my AF came early this morning... BFN. Had a good old boohoo with my husband but have pulled myself together and on way to work. All ok, on to round 2! Xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello lovely ladies

I hope you all had a good weekend  

Firstly Mrsfw - I am so sorry to hear your news.. ! so very hard but it will happen for you.. it really will lovely so it's great to hear you have another try planned soon   and it's good you have work to keep you busy now.. do something nice soon ...    sending hugs xxx

Cazza78 - How are you feeling?  I managed the injection last night.. couldn't feel a thing going in but it was the stinging sensation as meds going in and it was a bit akward to hold and push.. I have tiny hands ! so kind of tilted the injection so looks more like a scratch than a prick :/ I was so nervous and ended up yelling at my DP :/ he was only trying to help! :/ so pleased first one is out the way now

MrsA85 - How are you getting on? any feeling yet?  We only get 3 rounds of IUI on nhs.. had 2 natural ones so this is our third and last... it will work... it will work ! I meditated with the Zita West Conception cd this morning.. going to do it every morning.  The injection went ok ish last night.. did sting once in.. but ok.. fiddley though..  I didn't sleep well at all... was so damn hot and felt bit sick... dry mouth too... could these be symptoms of the meds? I hope I'm not having too much hormone in me now as I was very clammy :/ xx  Hope you're ok sweetie x

Have a good day lovely ladies and come on BFP's hurry up   they will come


----------



## Joal

Hi everyone

Can I join this thread please? Had my first ever iui last Monday and am 8dpiui. I test on 18 feb. This waiting is driving me insane! 

X


----------



## hopeful17

Is it normal to feel a little strange don't feel myself after yesterday


----------



## dojiejo

Completely devastated. I had my scan today, day 13 x2 follicles at 19 and x1 at 15cm. They are talking about cancelling my cycle. I have managed to at least get them to scan me on Wednesday and have no meds between now and then. Fingers crossed that there may be a slight chance that the follicle will collapse down.


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello ladies . I've been reading but just now posting...,thinking of you all every day!

Dojiejo, so sorry!  Canceling because there are too many?  How frustrating!!  Maybe the two 19ers will stop the other one from further developing.  Xoxo

Hopeful, what are you feeling?  I was tired, nauseous, with w weird mental feeling after IUI.  The stim definitely made me feel weird for the whole 1.5 weeks it was in my system.  Fingers crossed for you!!

Mrwf, so sorry love!!  It's such a disappointment after a long wait full of hope. Glad you have a next plan!!

Chubby panda!  Yayayayaya   Congrats!

MrsA, how are you love?

Cmj, good luck on scans and triggers . This is your month!!

Cazza, good luck waiting!!  It's sooooooo hard!!  Hopeful for you!!

Lambie, how's it going?  I think you'll be triggering soon?  Thinking of you love!!

Everyone else, xoxo, lots of love and I have everything crossed for you all!!!


----------



## hopeful17

How come they are going to cancel your cycle .
I feel sick very tired and my tummy feels funny maybe its all in my mind thinking about being pregnant


----------



## FreyaRun

Hopeful did you use HCG for a trigger?  It's definitely NOT all in your head!!  Xoxo


----------



## hopeful17

I didn't have any medication as I ovulate normally so just a long two week wait


----------



## CMJ

Hi ladies

So much for keeping my mind busy hey   

I hope you're all doing ok  

Freyarun - Thank you huni xx How are you doing?

Hi Dojiejo - I'm sorry to hear this...  I'm glad to hear they are scanning again though and lets pray they disperse.. I don't know much about follicles and how they work.. I've just tried googling it so we can get some facts clear and know our stuff for the clinic... 

Does anyone else know ladies.. how follicles work... if over stimulated.. can they disperse on their own? how long until they do? just wondered if any clinics have spoken to any of you about it.. 

I feel a bit bloated today.. but only took Menopur last night.. maybe just still period bloating.. ? I don't feel great though.. did any of you ladies get any symptoms with Menopur.. ? and so soon? 

I hope you're all ok ladies... 

hopeful17 have you got some nice things planned for your 2ww? I think I'm going to have to book up some things.. just don't know when it will be yet ! It's hard as my Fiance studying for his exam at start of March so even weekends I can be on my own a lot ! and moved to a new area... not easy.. we should see if any of us lot are near each other  xxx

Lots of hugs ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

I'm back in work Wednesday so that will keep me busy got to keep my mind busy


----------



## hopeful17

I was thinking today if I can actually wait till test day or will I test before the I hope you get a postivie are body plays tricks on us


----------



## Mrsfw

Thanks for the support girls and sending you all love. Well am a bit confused now and a bit embarrassed as have stopped bleeding.  so don't know if am on my period or not which makes me sound really stupid!! Went into the clinic today but they just agreed, didn't suggest retesting on thurs and didn't mention that I could poss have other bleeding apart from AF. Ie implantation bleeding. ( which I've only found out about reading on here!)Still cramping like a normal crazy AF so still assuming that it was just super short..?!? I will test again on Weds before my next clomid starts.

Cazza chin up lovely lady- it's good to be so in tune with your own body

Dojijo- sorry to hear they may cancel- I have my fingers crossed for weds for you

CMJ- sending you good vibes!

Love to everyone else!! X


----------



## hopeful17

I'm going to try and wait till test day  yours is only two days away


----------



## dojiejo

Thanks for all the support. My hospital will only let you trigger if there is 1-2 follicles. Fingers crossed for Wednesday, but not feeling very hopeful. 

Mrsfw -  fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding. Good luck for Thursday. 

CMJ - I continued with my normal exercise during my treatment, trampolining and netball. During the 2ww I didn't do trampolining as was concern I might bounce any potential embie out. 

Chubby panda - congrats. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Cazza I know it's so easier said than done to try not to worry/test/keep positive etc but you really do need to....a positive mind is much more healthier   You have a couple more days yet and a lot can change between now and then so please don't worry too much any I have everything crossed for you for that BFP come Wednesday    Keep your chin up xx

Awwww mrsfw I'm so so sorry to hear you started bleeding sending you big hugs    Maybe there is still a tiny bit of hope if it's stopped though?! What you thinking? Was it full flow or just spotting? If it stays away now I'd defo try another test.....hope your ok xxx

Hi CMJ noooo I'm still no closer I don't think....    I have spoken to the hospital today though and they said it's really nothing to worry about and is really common for women to be late or completely miss a period out after a miscarriage....I just hope she's right very annoying!! Lol. Sorry to hear your not feeling great.....and yes I can sympathise with you having symptoms so early on with menopur....the first time I felt dreadful the main one I suffered with was nausea an headaches an was pretty much asleep by 8pm each night.....only thing I felt eased it was eating little an often an drinking lots an lots of water!! Where have you moved too? I'm in Manchester  xxx

Hi and welcome joal.....goodluck with your 2ww hope you've been feeling ok? Xx

Hi hopeful....hope your doing ok? I felt very strange after the iui....was pretty overwhelmed too the following 2 days after were the worst for me....awful cramping an then also felt a bit sick but I did have the hcg trigger shot which is the pregnancy hormone! Just take it easy an relax an hope you feel bit better soon xx

Oh no dojiejo I'm sorry to hear that....I really do have everything crossed for you that they don't cancel it....maybe that third one stays smaller so you just have your 2 lead ones....fingers crossed for you goodluck   Xx

Hi Freya I'm good thanks....lovely to hear from you....hope your doing ok an your two precious little twins, hope your taking it easy....I just want to get started again it's so frustrating just want AF to arrive   keep us updated won't you take care xox


----------



## bonijade

Hi Ladies, wow this thread zips along fast.
Pop in and out every day or two and read through about 3 pages just to catch up on what's been happening.   

I'm hoping there might be someone following this thread who is in a similar time scale to me/cycle buddy. AF came on late Saturday/early Sunday, so rang & left a message for clinic and did first two jabs first thing this morning. Hubby had to hand around in the corridor outside bedroom as couldn't watch. I had to "man-up" and do them myself (as last time I had this gadget that was spring loaded and 'did the honours') 

Anyway, U/S scan planned for Monday 16th to see how I respond and fingers crossed a day or two later IUI.

bonijade


----------



## hopeful17

I feel much better today it's hard with telling about the cramping as I have ibs and don't no wether it's that or something else my belly still feels strange just got to wait and see


----------



## Curley

Hi it's all moving fast on her.
Must be hard dojiejo having it canceled seems unfair.
Freya bet your overwhelmed, enjoy them. 
Hopeful17, bonijade good luck.
MrsA85 you never know body suppose to be more fertile after a pregnancy, if not hope your Af gets a move on for you.
Chubby panda congrats that's great 2 sorted just a few more to go.
I have changed clinics this morning,  as could be another 3 months to sort it out. which is a bit long to wait to start treatment when private I think. Shame as its held things up for us. It's not the consultant but the hospital managers it seems sorting out all the red tape. But means we got to start again am so hoping we get it sorted before my next cycle.


----------



## CMJ

Hi ladies,

It does move fast on here  wow!

I hope you're all having a good week... 

I don't think anyone is close to me in terms of... just started medicated IUI.. had scan on Friday.. first injection Sunday, then tonight and Thursday with a scan on Friday...  maybe we're close Bonijade?  is it your first experience with this? I did the injection myself which I was so anxious about but had my Fiance sitting next to me.. he hated watching though! I hope tonight will be easier..  

hopeful17 - I have IBS too so is hard to know what is normal.. but I'm just drinking tons of water to try and keep my ibs at bay.. just try and keep your mind busy.. I wouldn't test early if you can wait.. may cause confusion.. 

Ladies, please can you tell me about this implantation bleeding... what is that? after you have your HCG trigger shot to ripen eggs? you may get a little bleed after? is this a bad sign..... and how long after the IUI is finished should you expect a period..? well obviously you don't want one at all but normally if it were to come? as I guess it mucks your cycle up and changes when you would normally come on? as I used to know my rough timeframe... 

MrsA85 - I'm sorry it must be frustrating for you x just try and keep busy.. no news good news and all that   What quantity of Menopur were you on then? I'm just 75 units on alternate days.. I do feel tired though in the evenings.. like I can't move   but went to Pilates today and feel fine   just tum feels a bit weird.. tight sort of.  You're a long way away  .. I'm in East Sussex ! xx  

Ladies, a question for you.. after the IUI do you have sex quite soon after to get as much in there as poss so to speak ? 

Dojiejo - thank you.. I think I will just back off in my 2ww  

Mrsfw - Do please let us know about the test   sending good luck vibes to you and all the positiveness in the world xx

Cazza78 - Thank you, it will get easier doing the injections...  I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling down today.. I guess it's normal to feel up and down.. main thing is to try and keep your mind busy... even if feel tired etc.. as that's what drives us crazy!  I'm sorry I'm new to this so can't really relate much to you and still don't know what all the abbreviations mean.. :/ the other ladies will be able to help you though  

I just love this site.. thank heavens for it hey ladies  

Sending you positive hugs as always xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bonijade

Hi cmj. I know with the one round of stimulated iui that I had, I definitely had a little spotting on about 6 days passed ovulation. It was.literally 2 brown smarties sized stains on my pants (sorry tmi). Was initially confused thinking not even one week into 2ww, but then after reading posts gathered it may be implantation bleed and on otd when I got a bfp, realised it must have been.

Hope this helps


----------



## hopeful17

Yes I'm trying to keep mine at bay not eating things that trigger it off I won't test early I never drink water just juice and I've cut down on my cup of teas


----------



## FreyaRun

Cazza...don't lose hope!!  Implantation takes place between 6-12 dpo and takes a few days after to get enough HCG to trigger a positive test.  Most women implant between 8-10 days...so if you implanted on the later end of the range, you wouldn't have enough HCG to test positive yet.  Keep hopeful until AF actually shows up for sure or there's a negative beta!    Easier said than done, I know!  Xoxo

Cmj Implantation bleeding is when the fertilized egg attaches/implants into your endometrial lining.  It literally digs into the lining which is very blood-rich to support the embryo, so implanting can cause a little bleeding around that time.  It can happen a few days later too as sometimes the blood hangs out for a bit before making its way out your vagina.  It's usually brown/pink and light but can be heavier spotting.  Usually it's not heavy and red like a period.  Most periods (aka AF aka aunt flow) start 14 days after but some people using progesterone can start later than that.  I had red spotting the day before my OTD and was sure it would be negative but was surprised.

MrsA, it took 6 and 8 weeks for AF to start after my MCs.   sorry love!  Xoxo

Thanks ladies .  I'm good And nervous for the next scan.  Really scared to see if everything's okay.  Still check for bleeding every single time I go...   Still just totally shocked it was positive at all much less that both eggs took!


----------



## hopeful17

This might be a silly question but do you count the day of iui as the first or the next day just so I no when my test day is but I'm due on before my test day so might already no the answer


----------



## Brandiluvzu

Hi all just popping back in. Feeling a bit discouraged as I have been having terrible AF cramps the past two says and had a bright red string of blood in my discharge today... AF is due Thursday and blood work is supposed to be Friday. So sad to have the feeling that it didn't work this time around... The waiting continues. 

Mrsftw sounds like our cycles are pretty close. Sorry to hear you have also had some bleeding. I'll be praying for you. 

Baby dust to all xoxoxo


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I hope everyones week is going well  

Hello FreyaRun - thank you sweetie x I'm glad everything is going well.. I'm so excited for you!!!    so implantation bleeding is kind of a good thing? as means it's implanted ok? x

Bonijade - thank you x good to know xx How are you getting on? How are your injections going? My second one was last night and it went worse than the first.. well injecting part was easier but I stabbed myself with the needle you use to suck up the liquid  blimey the blood wouldn't stop and finger bruised this morning! :/ I couldn't get the damn cap off the needle ! :/ I think I'm too tense doing it.. 

I'm feeling a bit funny on Menopur ladies... did anyone get hot and couldn't sleep? also I have some pain where my left and right ovaries are.. it's almost like I can feel something going on there ? also.. sorry for details but when I wipe ever since the injections started.. I have like string in my blood? weird.. and I'm thirsty all the time?  I'm hoping this is all normal and I don't need to call the clinic? 

hopeful17 - You have work today   so will keep your mind busy !   wish I did! How are you feeling huni? xx

One more injection to go tomorrow until my scan day on Friday.. I pray they my body has responded the way it needs too!  

Positive hugs sent to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

Still feel a bit sick and my belly Still strange get weird pains


----------



## Spatty14

Hello. I went to hospital today to ask to delay IVF which we were due to have in March but i just got a new job and been agonising over decision whether to take it or not but my life has pretty much been on hold for last 2 years - with miscarriage, fertility investigations and just general sadness and upset with other family traumas and bad news. I did a lot of thinking over xmas and just thought i need to move forward. Today i am on day 9 of my cycle so when i mentioned we have to delay IVF which has been a horrendously difficult decision to make i asked about IUI and they said yes. You could go for a scan tomorrow - so have had absolutely no time to get my head round it but feel at least it's something proactive. Pretty scared and they aren't doing any drugs. Scan tomorrow and then testing for ovulation and then next week it's all happening -i think? Oh gosh - this is both exciting and scary. So good that i can post here.


----------



## hopeful17

Sorry it's negative but there's still hope but whatever you chose hope your dreams come true


----------



## Joal

Thanks for the welcome ladies  

Have been feeling pretty ok, just very bloated and seem to have turned into a musical instrument!   (tmi!) It all seems to be simmering down now and not really had any other symptoms except for a few twinges, and a stabbing pain on and off all day below by bellybutton 7dpiui. But then that could be down to the wind! haha! Not sure if a lack of symptoms is either lucky or a bad sign. What symptoms has everyone else been getting?

Am going to be naughty and test early on Saturday at 13dpiui, might be a nice V-day surprise!  

Dojiejo - what happened with your scan? Did they let you go ahead after? fingers crossed for you.

Hpeful17 - I felt really strange after my iui was crampy for 3 days afterwards and lots of twinging, felt a bit displaced I guess, like I didn't really have it done... very odd!

Cazza, so sorry about your negative, wishing you luck for your next steps.

x


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi everyone,

anyone having treatment soon and testing in march?? xx


----------



## dojiejo

Joal - everything crossed for your BFP. Hope the 2ww isn't making you to crazy!

Spatty - what a whirlwind. All the best for your IUI. 

Cazza - really hope it is to early for you and you still get you BFP. Everything crossed. 

CMJ - sorry I didn't take menopur. I do feel average with the fostimon especially if I haven't drank enough. 

Freya - good luck for your next scan. 

Brandiluvzu - sorry you are feeling discourage. Hope it turns out to be nothing. 

Mrsa85 - hope you are well. 

Thank you for everyone thought. Unfortunately I had naturally ovulated before the scan so couldn't go ahead with this cycle. I think my AF is due when I go away for a work conference so will miss the next cycle :-(


----------



## hopeful17

My belly s been swollen as well I'm looking for every sign but maybe I'm thinking to much about it I'm 5 days past iui longest time of my life


----------



## dojiejo

Hopeful - the 2ww is a cruel time.  Just try to relax through it and let your body do what it needs to.


----------



## hopeful17

Works keeping me busy now


----------



## Spatty14

Dojiejo - thank you. Well IUI cancelled - it was all too much of a whirlwind as hubbie away today and not back till tomorrow and then need us to do blood tests and it was shut yesterday late afternoon. So we had to cancel. I am a great believer in everything happens for a reason - even when we can't understand or when it seems so cruel or unfair.  So maybe we weren't meant to do either IUI or IVF yet. I still have my heart set on IVF In June and don't want to delay it any further as 39 in 7 months so by the time i do IVF i will be much closer to that number. Pretty scary as really feeling the clock ticking and we are entering our 3rd year of trying. 
I can't believe how much people have gone through on this forum. I feel very weak in comparison - all you lovely ladies have such strength. I am in awe.


----------



## Joal

Dojiejo I'm sorry it was cancelled you must be gutted. Fingers crossed for next time. Will they adjust your meds in the hopes you have less follicles?

Hopeful - my belly's been swollen since I had treatment so I think that's normal.  Are you on progesterone?  I think thats causes bloating.  Thank god for leggings I've been living in them for 11 days!


----------



## stars2014

Hi Jade, 

Thank you for starting the thread, I think I am a bit behind the ladies in the Jan/Feb post as due to have IUI next week. I am currently on day 9 in my cycle and having medicated iui so on day 7 of Gonal F. First time having IUI so all a bit new!! Excited for next week, just hope my scan tomorrow goes well


----------



## CMJ

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing ok  

Blimey am I hormonal ! :/ Everything is getting to me.. things that wouldn't normally and I feel so negative ! Gut a grip huh  

Dojiejo - I'm really sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled.. that's rubbish.. can that happen then? well I guess it can can't it.. sorry it's my first time so i understood it was you take say Menopur up until follicles are the right size.. then they inject with Pregnyl and iui 36 hours after? but I guess we all run the risk of ovulating before the Pregnyl injection?  Blimey... never thought of that..  maybe a little break with do you good sweetie... I know it's frustrating and more time xx but I think it's good to have a little rest.. our bodies need it

MrsA85 - How are you doing? any sign yet? 

I'm dreading my injection again tonight... going to try not to stab myself this time..  I have one almighty great bruise on my finger  

Hi Joal - Welcome  I hope you're doing ok? I'm thinking you've just had your HCG trigger shot as you're near test date? I've just started on Menopur so just starting to get symptoms after 2 injections..  I think pregnancy symptoms are normal after the shot? sore boobs, moody, tired etc ! Joys hey !!  I'm going to resist the temptation to test early when it's my time.. as I think it could confuse matters by the sound of things on here... x

Hi Cazza, thank you sweetie..  is Cyclogest what you were on for stimms? as I'm going to be given cyclogest pessaries for progesterone after my IUI..does that sound right?  
I'm sorry to hear about your test sweetie.. chin up though. I think there is hope as it could be too early still? not sure, what did clinic say? It's so hard isn't it going through all this and then it all lies on that result.. test again and see.. sending you positive hugs and good vibes xxx do something nice to take your mind of things..  x

Positive vibes to you all lovelies   xxxx


----------



## CMJ

quick question... if you do ovulate naturally.. can this cause the clinic to cancel the iui? Any help would be appreciated..   I'm not quite getting it :/ thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Curley thankyou let's hope so hey  ahh your kidding?! That is really bad when your paying private is there no way of going to another or do you not have anymore that are local to you? I hope the 3 months go quickly for you xx

Goodluck bonijade for your u/s on Monday  

Hi CMJ I was on 37.5 of menopur daily....so pretty much the same as you but instead of every other day  all I can say to you is make sure you drink plenty of water it really dehydrated me.....it does do funny stuff to us though these hormones hey! Will be worth it though once your pregnant  hope your doing ok though? Ahh what a shame you do live miles away.....I got told I wouldn't ovulate naturally as I had ewcm at about cd 10 an panicked an rang them an they said I wouldn't...it will be the menopur....xxx

Hi Freya hope your doing ok lovely an looking after your little twinnies on board? How are you feeling? Xx

Ahh Cazza please hang in there it could just be your body taking the time to produce the hcg hormone...just remember your not out til AF shows which I hope to god it won't for you....I have everything crossed for you....xxx

Hi spatty welcome hope your ok? Goodluck for starting your iui journey I wish you the best of luck, keep us posted xx

Hi joal goodluck with your early testing let's hope it's a nice valentines day present  goodluck an let us know xx

Hi hopeful I hope your ok? And your symptoms aren't driving you to crazy....xx

Hi dojiejo I'm really sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled that's just gutting I had the same back in sept/October but due to too many follicles, I got told I wouldn't ovulate naturally if on the meds.....it's so not fair  I hope your feeling ok though? Xx

Afm my AF arrived this morning   Never been so happy to see it normally it's other way round......but I really don't think my hospital is going to accept me....I'd never got a phone call this afternoon which I normally do so I rang them an they lost my request card from this morning so they've took it all again an will ring me tomo but not got a good feeling so feeling very sad an sorry for myself tonight   I thought they had to scan me on day 2 but it'll be day 3 by time I'll go in.... xx


----------



## hopeful17

Joal: no not on any medication but it might be my ibs playing up fingers crossed for you when is your test day

Mrsa I'm ok trying not to over think things


----------



## Spatty14

MrsA85 - thank you for reaching out. I am not great. I mean it's frustrating - been planning IVF since November last year -= getting myself mentally prepared. Now i am thinking i wish we had done it sooner! What with the new job starting in a month and coinciding with the new job start date. Hubbie away until tomorrow night and no signal so i haven't even chatted to him about the IUI not going ahead. And it's all because he is away on a business trip! I know it's not his fault but it's just really upsetting and disappointing. Now i just have to keep trying naturally for another 3 months but at least with IUI i felt like we were being more proactive and having some sort of plan instead of leaving it to mother nature who is not playing ball!!! Just wish things could be easier - for us all!


----------



## MrsA85

Absolutely.....it's so hard it really is and I really feel for you and starting a new job too but don't wore about that cause there's not really a lot they can say I wanted to move jobs too and tbh if the right one came along I wouldn't hold back only cause I'm still in the same position 2yrs later after starting the fertility treatment and 4 years for the whole ttc process   I also think with iui it's slightly less invasive on your body than ivf if I'm right....my last cycle went perfectly an I felt great just gutted it ended with a miscarriage. I'm not feeling so strong right now but I think I'm just having a down day....but it's so lovely to talk to these lovely ladies we all help each other through  we will get there though won't we  when your hubby gets home just have a nice chilled wkd an lots of cuddles   Xx

That's the best you can do hopeful....just try to relax as much as you can  x


----------



## Mrsfw

Hi girls,

It was an absolute BFN in the end after my implantation hopes but onwards and upwards! All fine and feeling positive. Had a scan on weds which revealed I have cyst on my right ovary now (!) but they are not worried as it's not producing oestrogen. Straight into cycle 2, currently on day 4 of cycle. Got taught how to do the injections today, dosage has increased a huge amount since 1st attempt. Gone from 50mg clomid to 150 menopur/gonadotropin ever other day, they are also going to scan me more regularly.

Cazza- so sorry to hear about your negative, it's so hard to receive, thinking of you sweety, any update today?

CMJ I've also got the charming cyclogest pessaries to use afterwards. Interested to read your drug response, keeping all hopes up for your for this cycle.

Brandi- yes we sound identical on cycle! Am so sorry you gave the pre bleed, any news today? Mine was an absolute negative but have gone straight to he next round. Hoping you are not in the same position as me but if so, have double fingers crossed for you and we can work it through together.  

Big love to all. Husband has also booked tickets for 50 shades this weekend, if that doesn't make me laugh I don't know what will   what a trooper! xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi stars, 

good luck in your iui next week, i think to get through the 2ww just try and keep busy but don't over do it either.

this is my 2nd go of iui had one over xmas but failed  im hoping this one will work but got a gut feeling it wont, but will see trying to stay positive.if ive made my days right and all goes to plan i will be having iui on the 23rd and otd will be the friday the 13th lol im on supucar and menupor .xx


----------



## Spatty14

Yes just need to pass probation in my new job (!) then i will start IVF. Sorry to hear you are down. It's really hard and miscarriages are just awful. I was never prepared for mine in terms of i was totally ignorant - i thought miscarriage is a one off and then to be going through it for 3 weeks was horrendous.  Yes am glad i found this forum - it's great to chat. Can't really do that with anyone in my life right now - i mean there are probably 2 friends who understand the fertility issues and they have been great but no-one has had a miscarriage and it's been really hard. Gosh I just get so angry that us women have to go through so much. It feels like one thing after another - we have to consider so many different things in our life when going through this. 
Hope you manage to get through tonight xx


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no mrsfw I'm sorry to hear that....really am  least your onwards with your next cycle and you seem upbeat too...and that's good they have a slightly different plan in place for you changing your meds slightly let's hope this is your round....I have everything crossed for you  awww has he.....he's a gooden hey! I'm in 2 minds to go see it....I'm always like that after reading a book you will have to let us know what it's like an worth going to see  xx

Me nether spatty I prepared myself for it either working an getting pregnant or it not working an getting a negative never even entered my mind to lose it....hit me like a ton of bricks my world shattered. These things are sent to try us hey!! I'm the same I have my 3 best friends they are fab but they don't truly understand.....we really do but it will defo be worth it in the end won't it when we get our bundles   Xx


----------



## bonijade

Hi Ladies, 
I'll also hang out here as well as the Jan/Feb 2015 page as I'm currently onCD 5/6 in cycle and have had 4 doses of meds (due again in the morning) which reminds me I must go to bed!   

I think my iui will be about 18th Feb and OTD would be around 6/7 March I'm guessing... although it is late, so could be miles out.

x


----------



## Mrsfw

MrsA85 xxxx sending you big love


----------



## MrsA85

Thankyou mrsfw.....woke up feeling really fed up an a awful headache and I know they'll prob just ring me with bad news   hope your ok too   Xxx

Ahh goodluck bonijade for next week....hope you got some sleep  xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello lovely ladies 

Hope you're all doing ok xxx

Mrsfw - I'm so sorry for your result.. but happy to hear you're on your way again   it is going to work this time   we need some more BFP's and we will get them    I just found the pessaries came out a lot and I had to wear a pad... :/ also sorry for details.. but I felt so tight up there when trying to put it in... it is meant to thicken your lining.. and it was almost like something was so thick ! :/ if you know what i mean... ha ha 50 shades of Grey.. I so want to see it and have been persuading Fiance all the way back from the clinic to go tonight ! I need a laugh too !! enjoy xx  

MrsA85 - that must have been hard injecting everyday.. blimey.. alternate days is bad enough for me ! still got the massive bruise on my finger from where i stabbed myself with the pink needle ! :/ trying get the stupid cap off !  I'm doing on thanks huni but am feeling it.. can't sleep as so damn hot and then cold... and so thirsty!  I went to the clinic today for my day 8 scan, so had 3 lots of meds.. and nurse said i have 3 follicles on right ovary, 1 at 8, 1 at 8.5 and one at 10... she's given me 2 more lots of meds.. and have to get another scan on Tues.. I'm nervous, and glad all in one.. they are growing which is great !  however, 2 are close behind.. I'm praying the 10 will carry on growing and the other 2 won't !    I asked the nurse about my side affects and can you believe she said 'no you won't be getting any affects from this low dose only if you were having ivf.. there's so many viruses going around' for god sake.. how stupid does she think i am.. of course i know they are side effects of the drugs!! Thanks for your support!!!!! she also cut the scan short because someone knocked on the door.. so unprofessional! Sorry for my rant huni xx
Really glad your af arrived yeh  but sad that you feel your clinic won't take you.. I reckon they will.. have you heard anything yet? ring them back and push xx be brave   God yes huni.. must have been so damn awful when you had your chemical pregnancy.. I can't even imagine the pain you went through.. i guess you have to do nice things to pick you back up and keep your mind busy.. I'm guessing you work full time? that helps.. but doesn't with the side effects :/ but at least another try coming  xx 
what does ewcm mean huni? sorry it's not on the list i printed of abbreviations   keep us posted with what clinic says.  Hope your headache bit better.. stress.... try white tiger balm on temples huni xx

Hi bonijade - How are you getting on with meds? you feeling ok? I'm on day 8 now so we're kind of close.. 3 follicles showed up today on scan.. 1 8, 1 8.5 and 1 10, I am praying only the 10 will grow and lead.... another 2 lots of meds and then another scan on Tues.. just praying for just one leading one!  x how can you tell when the iui will be? I could do with working mine out.. x

Hi jadexoxo - how are you getting on sweetie.. how much meds you had? what day are you on? I've had 3 lots of Menopur and just had a second scan.. 3 follicles, 1 at 8, 1 at 8.5 and 1 at 10.. praying the 10 just grows now... another 2 lots of meds and another scan Tues.. those other 2 better not grow!!  how do you work out when the iui will be huni.. ? how do you know...  are your side effects ok with your meds? Hope it's going well x

Wow.. I've written an essay  

Hope everyone is feeling ok  I'm feeling out of it today.. sooooo tired ! anyone else find it hard to sleep with the drugs? maybe just me !

lots of positive hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

Ewcm means egg white cervical mucus hope everyone is ok


----------



## hopeful17

It is hard Works kept me busy off for the weekend now try not to Google things drives me crazy only time will tell


----------



## stars2014

I had a bit of a rubbish and confusing scan yesterday, I am on Day 10 of the cycle of my first IUI attempt. It seems I have 10 follies all at about 9/10mm. They are suggesting if by next week they are all still growing at the same rate that I should go for IVF lite. Has anyone had a lot of follies growing and then by the next scan it has all changed and it was better news? I didn't really want to go down the IVF route and praying to be able to do the IUI still next week. 
x


----------



## Joal

CMJ - when is your test date? thankfully I haven't been moody, which is strange as I am a complete B with af so would have thought extra hormones would make it worse! 

I've decided not to test early as I have had horrendous af cramps all day yesterday (12dpiui) and slight ones today. I don't usually get them until af is in full swing, so pretty convinced it's a no go this month. If s af is going to be awful going by how I'm feeling. I guess I'll just have to wait it out another 5 days until test day

Stars, bonijade and Jade x0x0 - good luck for your iui's next week

mrsfw - sorry to hear your negative, but good luck with your next cycle

sending wishes and luck to everyone else, hopefully the good news will start coming in soon for everyone

x


----------



## hopeful17

I think we look for the most littlest symptoms and over think things only time will tell


----------



## jojo30

Hi again, sorry I disappeared for a while again.
I started my supoerovulation DIUI cycle on Thursday, day 3 of injections (buserelin and menopur) and I feel awful. Its been a long time since Ive been on the injection, my last 3 DIUI cycles were natural so I'm not used to them anymore.
I have a constant niggly headache and im tired, I do wonder though if its not the injections and its just me working myself up about it. Time will tell I suppose!
Im desperate to give my family some good news time. We've had a horrible few years and the last couple of weeks haven't been great so its about time for something good to happen to us!

Hope everyones doing ok.

Jo xx


----------



## hopeful17

Trying not to stress then u watch someone reverse into your car causing a lot of damage I suppose it could of been worse I could of been in the car I'm sure my car is cursed


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies.....sorry I disappeared for a day or so well in the end I had to ring them again on Friday even though the nurse said they'd ring me Friday morning they didn't....  Then within 15 mins they rang me back and accepted me....buuuut there not scanning me as they're using my scan from November...  Is this right do you think?! So I went today for just bloods an then they rang me this afternoon to say I'm allowed to start injecting as my results were ok....but the nurse changed me on my notes from day 3 back to day 2 but said it won't matter....I really can't help bu think it's a bit of a farce tbh....so really on my day 8 scan is infact day 9 we will see hey! Sorry for the rant! 

Hi CMJ hope your doing ok hunni? I'd say your follies are doing as they should and sound very good sizes....let's hope that 10mm one takes lead  I got given a printed sheet today for menopur side affects and they told me as soon as I start with headaches, sickness an bloated tummy to ring them....it's so strange how clinics vary isn't it....if you like send me your email and I will attach a copy of it to you as I don't think we can add pictures on here can we? I'd defo keep drinking lots of water I didn't have any of the symptoms through the night though but doesn't sound nice  hope your having a nice wkd xxx

Hi Cazza I'm gutted for you that it ended in a bfn  I hope your feeling ok about it? It sounds like you have a plan in place for your next cycle I really do wish you the best of luck and if your starting it almost straight away we will be around the same time, if I'm right going off my last cycle il have the iui around the 26/27th feb if my follies play ball....then my otd wouhbe around 12/13th march but will see!! Not going to think that far ahead an just get to Friday when my next scan is....I hope your having a nice wkd xxx

Hi stars I really hope your follies behave by your next scan.....you just need 1 or 2 to just break away an take the lead I really hope they do so you don't have to go down the ivf route just yet  goodluck xx

Hi joal.....I hope your cramps aren't your AF goodluck for your otd I hope it's good news for you  xx

Hi jojo sorry to hear your not feeling great I hope your side affects get better and let's hope this is your your cycle that works  goodluck xx

Hi hopeful....how are you doing hope your not going stir crazy symptom spotting?! When is your test date again? Xx

Hi jade good to see you on here again I must of missed your post the other day....where are you up to with your cycle? Fingers crossed for you this time hun xxx


----------



## hopeful17

My test day is next Saturday my af is due Friday so I might already no Friday so I think I will test Friday


----------



## MrsA85

Yeah I'd test Friday too  goodluck....xx


----------



## hopeful17

Thank you


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi everyone,  really struggling to keep up with the thread as so many on here, not going to do personals just yet so will do an all round message till i can catch up lol

at the moment im cd 4 injections are going ok done my menopur and suprecur last night, is a lot easy that it was last time.got another scan on friday, they said if all is well then i will have sem on the monday but if not another scan on the monday and the sem on wednesday. Then my very long 18 day wait so otd will be around 15th march if sem is on the wed, which i think it will be.so far no side effects to much had a massive headache yesterday but think that was just from begin tired.

hi mrsa how are you??


----------



## MrsA85

Hi jade I'm good thankyou....glad everything's going well for you so far and no side effects.... I'm back at the hospital for bloods and scan on Friday too but that will be my day 8 but really day 9 as they have put me back a day    so I was a day later starting my menopur what units are you on? And if your otd is 15th march that's Mother's Day.....what an amazing gift that would be fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

ohh wow that would be great finding out on mothers day and having a bfp  didn't even realize it was mother day. They put me a day back to as started af in the evening, im on 75 daily what are you on ?? xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Had really bad backache and a lot of stretching feeling in my low abdomen today hoping these are signs


----------



## MrsA85

I'm on 37.5 daily jade....the 75 made me so poorly last time :-/ awww it really would be....let's hope you get that result hey fingers crossed for you xxx

Ahh hopeful it could well be....let's hope so hey!! Xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

mrsA i was ill on the 75 last time too don't no why they put me on so put. i hope so as ivf is the next steps and cant afford that for at least a year as work is really slow and just trying to get our mortgage in place too. 
i hope it works for you too after last time its not nice    xxxx


----------



## hopeful17

4 days till test day not that I'm counting or anything


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you all had a lovely weekend  and are doing ok  

Joal - I haven't got a test date yet as haven't had my IUI yet...how are you doing?  


Cazza 78 - How did your appointment go today huni? What's the plan ?  

really confused..   I thought it didn't matter when you had your iui because the fact that we're taking hormones injections does it for you artificially anyway? so when they give me the hcg trigger.. that ripens the egg and so it does everything it needs for you.. i didn't think we needed to ovulate naturally as well...  I wasn't going to bother doing my ovulation monitor test sticks this month... unless you're thinking I'm doing a natural cycle iui sweetie? 

Hopeful17 - so sorry to hear about you car.. but as you say could be a lot worse... my opinion would be don't test early huni if you can.. as by the sound of things it can make things very confusing if you do from people that have tested early.. but then again natural iui could be different... hope you're managing to keep busy.. not long now! 

MrsA85 - Great news huni! the clinic took you! well it's great that they did your bloods.. because that helps with seeing where your hormones are... I didn't have that... I think I should have ! Blimey why are clinics not using all the same procedures!!  do not worry about the day 2 and day 3 thing.. as my consultant said the scan should be on day 3 approx.. and i came on on the Thurs at about 9pm and they didn't scan me until the Sat.. so day 3 technically... but the nurse called Day 1 Friday... basically I read that if you come on before 5pm that is day 1.. if you come on after the following day is day 1    so don't worry.. just concentrate now on getting those lovely follicles to the right size   Thank you huni.. that's really kind of you but i printed something off the internet about the side effects but feel much better today... still thirsty but think I'm doing fine.. and scan was Friday so I know I'm doing ok   your clinic sounds so much better than mine ! :/ can't believe the nurse fobbed me off when i said about mine.. not sure i like my clinic much.. so slap dash.. i am a person!!!  How are you doing with the injections huni? Im trying to have only positive thoughts all day long everyday    I don't worry about the injections so much now thank heavens.. did a quick one Sat night before going out for a Valentines meal and was over in a flash   

jadexoxo - How are you doing? I'm on Menopur 75 units on alternate days.. it will work as we are going to have some BFP's on here soon   It's my age I worry about... I'm 36! 37 this year ! and my Fiance 47.. so time is really going fast for us  

stars2014 - How did you get on at the clinic? soft ivf means less drugs so may not be as bad.. I know what you mean re ivf.. kind of scares me too... but my age and time is running out....  what drugs were you on? your follicles seem to have reacted very well.. which is great.. as you're very responsive but i guess they don't want to waste what potentially could have eggs in... not sure ? I'm quite new to all this.. I'm on my first medicated iui... and last.. so has to work.  Hope the clinic helped you...? x

Mrsfw - How are you getting on? 

Come on ladies lets get some BFP's soon   we will don't worry !   

I hope you're all doing ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## stars2014

Hi CMJ,
Back to the clinic today, had the scan and the follicles haven't changed since Friday. So originally they thought I had over responded but now they are thinking that I need a higher dose to get a couple of them growing. They have upped the dose so need to do that for a couple of days and go back weds (day15). They said with PCOS iui that I won't ovulate 'normally' so they will grow the follicles little by little until they are ready. If by weds I haven't changed again then will look at cancelling. Scared to go through IVF but also don't have the funds now after all the expense we have had..gone the private route as same sex marriage. 
I was on 37.5 dose, now on 50. What stage are you at? Im now day13, worries me when people say they have already had their iui on day13 ))


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining the gang, although at this stage I'm just introducing myself really as I'm waiting for AF to start so I can begin my first IUI  

My DP and I went to our clinic today to pick up our meds and ask the nurse as many questions as we could think of about what's going to happen. I am now fully equipped with two bags full of drugs and enough needles to make me faint. Which leads me nicely on to telling you that my poor DP fainted in front of the nurse   The poor thing is not too good with needles and after seeing me practising injecting into the "fake leg" as the nurse called it, and then another nurse asking him for an updated blood sample. He promptly passed out!!! They were so worried about him, that he ended up having his Obs taken and seeing the doctor before they would let him even sit up   It was scary at the time but then I couldn't stop laughing!!! He was mortified so I shouldn't be mean. Now I have a sick man lying on the couch and lapping up every bit of attention he can get. 

Anyway, the nurses all said they feel they know us well already   Now I just have to call them on the weekend when AF arrives. I have been given Buserelin to take from day two, then 50iu Gonal F (they will tell me when to take this to fit around weekends), then I should have a scan around day 6. They have also given me Pregnyl which I will take twice and then apparently IUI will take place 40 hours after the first trigger shot and test day will be day 16 at the earliest (due to having two Pregnyl shots). Does this sound familiar or similar to anyone else? Apparently the Buserelin means they can totally control my ovulation and prevent it happening early.

Other than that I wanted to say hello and wish you all the best with your journeys  

Sally


----------



## stars2014

Hi sally, 

Your post just cheered me up, I am sat here with a smile on my face! I hope your other half is okay! I think its safe to say you will be doing your injections yourself then??  In all seriousness though it is odd having to have injections around the house and everyday putting a needle in. Your plan sounds right, I am also on 50iu on gonal, they started me on 37.5 but have now upped the dose, its is also my first iui. Good luck in your journey, I see from another post that you are in the Exeter area. I am also from Exeter, but having treatment elsewhere. Best wishes to you and your partner! x


----------



## hopeful17

I can not believe how fast this time has gone this 2 week wait hasn't been to bad


----------



## bonijade

Hopefull- the times nearly up, hang in there.

Hi to Stars - I'm currently on day 9, been on 75 gonal f and 0.5 buserelin.

Had my progress scan today and it sounds like my R ovary is playing ball. Two nurses, one scanning and one filling in the notes. Scanner said "15.5,  with a halo forming.... and one less, ......and one less."  Confirmed afterwards that I have 3 follicles (their max) but I didn't remember to ask the sizes, so only guess based on what the scanning nurse said aloud. They rang me back later to say continue to give gonal f and buserelin for Tues and weds, then Ovitrelle trigger on Thursday morning and iui at 2pm Friday by Mr Fountain.
Having a filling tomorrow and despite daily injections for the last week, I'm still nervous about it!
Anyway better get some rest, baby dust to all.


----------



## MrsA85

Ahhh jade what a nightmare....it's so much stress all this especially to do with the money side of it.....I really do have everything crossed for you this time let's hope it works   Goodluck hun and goodluck for your mortgage too xxx

Hi CMJ well I came on mid morning of Thursday and woke up with some blood just not really heavy til couple hours later which worries me more :-/ oh well there's nothing I can do hey! Still petrified that things aren't right in ther from the start as last time I had a cyst from the medication from previous cycle which luckily fell off an wasn't producing any oestrogen. It really is bad how they all work so differently I was talking to a girl on netmums who is finally starting her iui after a lengthy wait an hospital cockups and there telling her to inject 37.5 twice a day.....an they don't start scanning til day 3 either then a week later...
My injections are fine thanks how about yours? They don't hurt going in but just sting a little after for 10mins or so...haha ahh I was the same just before my valentines meal lol. Hope you had a nice eve? I'm panicking a bit tbh as my auntie passed away on Sunday an they are saying her funeral won't be til mid to end next week....I'm scared I'll miss it as that will be when my iui will fall   xxx

Hi stars I have everything crossed that your follies behave an they grow by tomorrow for you...don't worry about the cycle days it's when your ready...I had my iui day 15 last time I think but it doesn't matter if your taking your trigger  goodluck hun xx

Hi cinnamon how are you lovely? Glad you came over to this board  aww your post made me giggle too, I think your DP just wanted to feel involved hehe bless him I hope he's ok...glad you have all your meds let's hope you start soon. I have the 2 pregnyl too one to take to release the egg an the other is half way through the 2ww...my clinic call me in 12-15hrs after my pregnyl but I think everywhere is different so don't worry....goodluck Sally xxx

Hi bonijade....wishing you the best of luck for Thursday an Friday sending you lots of luck....let us know how you get on xxx

Not long hopeful....hang in there  x


----------



## CMJ

Hello lovely ladies  

A beautiful bright and sunny day here and in Eastbourne  anyone close by ?  

Welcome Sally   you did make me laugh ! oh dear.. is your DP doing ok now ? funny how the men seem to find it harder than us poor ladies that have to do it ! ha ha.. I'm getting to grips with mine now.. but they still hurt when I put it in slowly... you seem to be on different to me.. I have been having Menopur 75 units every other day.. I am given my meds as and when i need them.. so after each scan they give me more if need be.. I have been given any Pregnyl yet..    I hope you get along ok.. I'm on day 12 now.. and just had another scan this morning... looks like I have 3 follicles playing ball on my right.. 1 is 8mm, 1 is now 12mm and 1 is 14mm.. so they have given me one more shot of Menopur to do and then another scan on Thurs day 14 xx

Hi Stars2014 - I've just got back from my scan.. I'm on day 12.. they said 3 on my right are responding... 1 is 8mm, 1 is 12mm and 1 is 14mm.. they are hoping the 14mm will grow a bit more.. but looks like 2 are growing !  I go back for another scan on Thurs.. day 14.. and they have given me one more shot of Menopur..  I'm just taking one day at a time.. I'm only given Menopur as and when i need it after the scans.. haven't been given Pregnyl yet... I'm glad they are monitoring closely.. I'm not worried about what day everyone is at.. as all our bodies are different.. mine seem to be growing 2mm per 75 unit shot of Menopur... initially my consultant said a lady of my age and amh level would need about 18 days of stimming.. so I'm below so still happy   try not to worry about what day you are in your cycle.. just sounds like they are closely monitoring as they are me so good news  and it's great you're responding  xx

Hello MrsA85  Really huni do not worry about what day you started it really is fine the day 2 and day 3 thing... try not to discuss this too much as make you freak out.. just feel confident your clinic sounds good and know what they are doing  we can drive oursleves crazy comparing everyones different experiences on here :/  How are you doing huni? forget your cyst you had previously as that's all gone now and nothing to worry about.  well it sounds like the girl you spoke to on netmums has had a child already? so her body will be different...  Funny how we both had to do our romantic injection  before we went for our romantic meals on Valentines ha ha! Had a lovely meal thank you - I hope you did too?  I understand how you feel huni that's hard about the funeral.. it's so hard to plan anything at the moment isn't it.. I can't even work.. where is the funeral though is it near you or the clinic? maybe you can do both if need be and remember there is a 40hr gap..  now that worries me as this thing about some saying 36 hours, some 40.. surely there has to be one that is the right time and that's it across the board.. it's crucial that it is right!!! just see what happens huni.. one day at a time.. know it's easier said than done but maybe you're worrying without cause at the moment... see what happens...    I'm ok thanks hun.. just had my scan.. looks like still got 3 growing.. one at 8mm, 1 at 12mm, 1 at 14mm.. I have one more shot of Menopur and another scan booked Thurs day 14.. I may ovulate naturally soon, will this effect things? I hope not   so it looks like 75units of Menopur is making 2 of my follicles grow by 2mm.. so still they may not be the right size on Thurs.. don't they need to be 17mm smallest? 

hopeful... not long now   xx glad it's going quickly for you.. 

Hope everyone is doing ok  

Positive hugs to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

mrsA thanks huni, omg the injections last night stung  

whats everyone thoughts on having a drink while doing injections before having sem?? last time i gave it up 2 weeks before starting treatment. xx


----------



## Mrsfw

Hi girls,

I'm now on day 9, had scan today to check response, have 3 good sized follicles and 1 following close behind. Still have remnants of cyst left but not posing a problem. 1 more lower shot of drugs tomorrow, scan on thurs then hopefully procedure on Friday if all good and the 4th follicle isn't too big.

Good to hear you are all still moving through the process too. Sally your story made me lol!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all
Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

We've had a lovely day in Manchester too....makes a change anyway it normally always rains haha!  
I know it's just hard sometimes isn't it not to over analyse things....just gonna try relax til Friday although it's my car mot tomorrow....will cry if it fails! Lol then I've got a lovely day planned on Thursday with my friends an goddaughter  believe it or not it's her first that other girl....wouldn't it be easier to do 75 units daily...who knows lol! I know I'd be gutted if I can't make her funeral to say goodbye but will just have to see it will be in the afternoon I think the service an the iui will more than likely happen in the afternoon as they do all the ivf egg collections an embryo transfers first then iui's last..will know more on Friday see how the follies are growing! 
Ahhh yours sound like there progressing well don't they....mine were like that unless you do a cheeky 37.5 of the menopur extra....I'm sure on my day 12 mine was 14 or 15mm then by the Sunday day 14 it was 20mm so got a little spurt on...then I triggered at midnight that Sunday an went in for iui the following afternoon about 14-15hrs later. I think yours will grow to what it needs to.....don't worry. I'm not sure I think 17mm is a minimum but I could be wrong....if it's not right size could they not make you have more menopur thurs night an then trigger that night an go in the following day? I don't think you will ovulate naturally I really don't...cause surely that's what the pregnyl is for?! Xxx

Hi jade aww did it, I must admit I'm finding mine to sting a little after this time :-/ lol! I was the same as you I stopped drinking last September started a cycle in October....then another in November but I had 2 glasses of wine the day before my iui last time cause it was my goddaughters christening...this time around I had couple glasses on valentines as it came with my meal, I think it's up to you hunni...I'm pretty sure the odd glass won't matter i defo won't during my 2ww though  xxx

Hi mrsfw.....good to hear from you and all sounds good with your follies....goodluck for Thursday and Friday keep us posted xx


----------



## Joal

Wow this thread goes fast - struggling to keep up so sorry if I miss anyone!

CMJ - sorry I must have read wrong (see sentence above haha). It sounds like you're well on your way with follies though. I hope all goes well with your scan on Thursday.

hopeful17 - sounds promising - I have everything crossed for you for Friday.

Welcome cinnamon - that did make me laugh

mrsfw - good luck for Thursday and Friday.

Good luck for Friday Bonijade. 

Stars - could you not get nhs funding for SS couple? what area are you? I think it's so unfair that it's such a postcode lottery. Me and my DW are so lucky in the fact we get 3 goes at IUI followed by 1 go at IVF if IUI doesn't work. Everyday we're thankful for that. It also helps to put things in perspective a bit if things don't go right. When we had our iui this month the nurse did say we must have had an amazing doctor though to get referred as smoothly as we did, and our wait has been nearly 2 years which is really quick compared to some people.

Sadly I'm out this month, test day was today and af reared her ugly head last night, 2 days late just to add insult to injury! Tested this morning as the clinic requires me to do so even if af has arrived and surprise surprise it was a bfp. I thought I was fine with it all until I called the clinic and they were so nice and sympathetic it made me cry! They have order in another sample for the next go so not sure when I'll be having my next try, it can take up to 12 weeks. Trying not to get to down about it, this was our first go, and we're lucky to even have that. I guess you can't hurry nature and what will be will be when it's meant to be. So I'm going to throw myself in the deepest and hottest bath I possibly can, get mcdonalds for dinner and have a big fat glass of wine tonight!  

Good luck for everyone with iui's and test dates this week. Hopefully there'll be some bfp's soon!  

xxx


----------



## stars2014

Hi Joel, 

Thanks for your message, I am very stubborn in the fact I wanted to do it 'our way' hehe. I didn't want our local trust to decide whether we could or couldn't so we decided to go the private route and just make things happen ourselves. BUT I am now thinking of visiting my GP just to get more info, not sure I can deal with the waiting though but shall see if we can progress whilst I am having my package with my clinic. Worth a shot if this doesn't all work out.  Had another bad scan today, I am still in the running (they haven't ruled me out of IUI this month just yet) . I am being slow to respond, day 15 and still many follicles, just not any really jumping ahead and growing bigger. Upped my dose again today so fingers crossed that they start to move. I admit I did let myself get upset for the first time today, just couldn't help it with the disappointment of another scan and also travelling 2 hours each way just to go in for 5 mins and they say nothing has changed, come back in two days. 
I am sorry that AF has arrived, I cant imagine how you are feeling,  hopefully the next try will come around quickly and you can get going again. Go and get your mcds and your wine and enjoy it! xx


----------



## Mrsfw

Joal- so sorry to hear on your BFN, so hard to receive, try to keep positive.  

CMJ, MrsA85 thinking of you all during the 2nd half of this week with test results xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies, 

I hope you're all doing ok  

Had some awful news today that my Fiance may be made redundant so now I need to be the strong one for him.. got to  go for consultations for his work now in Friday in Birmingham 4 hours away & interview for new role... can you believe ! just when it may be iui time  timing sucks !!! was going so well... ok positive need to be positive  

My next scan is tomorrow (Thurs) so one more jab tonight and I'm praying it's all go tomorrow..  

Hello Mrsfw - how are you doing? you have a scan tomorrow as i have  lets hope they are the size they need to be... thank you... not on my 2ww yet still waiting for follies to get to right size.. not long now  do your nurses ever mention your lining thickness? doesn't that need to be a certain thickness?

Joal - thank you.. you can get a bit confused on this site as so many are joining hard to keep up! I'm hoping my follies are up to speed tomorrow.. one more jab tonight !  wish i could sleep... just my mind awake all night.. like my brian has been stimmed too! :/  I'm so sorry huni to hear about your result.. soooo hard.. but I'm glad you have another plan in place and is only your first try.. this is my last.. wow that sounds nice.. you enjoy that bath (I'm dying to have one been staying away from hot baths for a while) and yum yum comfort food and wine can't beat it.. well deserved.. enjoy and keep us posted in due course xxx I'm glad your nurses were nice and compassionate.. xx

Stars - Blimey you poor thing that is tough... come on follies... it may be you just need more meds and they will kick into gear and grow fast soon  we all have different bodies that behave differently.. are you taking it easy?  no excessive exercise or anything? is your amh ok? maybe try and do something nice after the next clinic appointment if you can.. will help xx

hello MrsA85 - can you believe our news.. you worried about the funeral.. now me about my Fiance job consultation on Friday :/ I am praying he won't be made redundant.... not with i pray a little one coming along and on its way     couldn't come at a worse time.. ok positive thinking   it will be ok...  How are you huni? ha ha my mot is soon too.. it will be ok.. my car is so old!  why is she on netmums if she isn't a mum yet ?  I can't do an extra injection as they only gave me one lot of meds.. so just have to hope mine grow a little faster this time as yours did  take one day at a time like i am... still can't help worrying that my Fiance is going to be worrying about his job now and interview coming up etc.. and having to travel to birmingham... oh hell!  i called the clinic this morning and said i'm getting close to ovulating naturally.. they said they make you ovulate with the Pregnyl and can see when you're about to on the scan... and if you did ovulate naturally it would affect things so they do need to get in before... mine could come about Monday so it needs to happen soon!    the nurses haven't been mentioning my lining thickness... shouldn't they be looking at that? 

in the 2ww ladies do you carry on having sex.. or is it risky? 

I hope you're all doing ok.. 

positive thoughts all round... including myself    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

BFP's coming soon... 

how are you hopeful? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

I'm fine thank you I think I will have a bfn so preparing myself hope everyone is doing wel


----------



## violeta

I don't think i've joined this chat yet ... I'm currently 8DPIUI and am trying not to drive myself crazy by symptom spotting but it's really difficult! I've almost convinced myself that I'm out this cycle as I had horrendous PMS this morning and I had classic pre-AF cramping yesterday which I'm no longer getting. This is the slowest 2ww I've been in! Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## hopeful17

I'm 12 days post iui I tried not to over think things but you can't help it my 2 WEEKS have gone fast only two days left but I think I already no the answer hope it goes fast for you and you feel ok


----------



## Mrsfw

CMJ- that is rubbish news, am so sorry to hear that especially hard during this time. We are super close timing wise now though ! How was your scan today? Mine was good this morning. 2 follicles are now very mature so good to go tomorrow (2 others still there but potentially not mature enough to release eggs), they sat us down and asked if we wanted to proceed due to multiples risk which we have decided to. Such a fine line between not getting enough stimulation and then over stimulating!My husband disagrees with the stats (20% risk) as this only applies if it actually works... Which is still a very low 1 in 10 chance. Either way excited about tomorrow!! 

Yes they always talk re lining, mine at 8.2 this time, better to the 5.3 I had last time, they said they ideally want it to be over 6.

Def still have sex- you've got to get some fun somewhere with all this going on!! Hopeful I hope your test goes the right way for you xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello Ladies, 

How are we all doing today? 

Hopeful - thinking of you sweetie and really hoping xxx  

Hello Mrsfw - My scan went well today.. looks like I have one leading follicle.. it was 17mm.. and the 12mm and 8mm hadn't really grown.. so all on this one and praying so hard !!! I have to do my trigger of Pregnyl tonight and go in Saturday for iui at 1pm... when are you doing your trigger shot?  I was kind of hoping for one as was very worried about the multiple birth risk because my sister had twins.. and it didn't go well at all.. so I guess one is what we really want  so I'm excited and nervous.  Your scan sounds really good.. more chances which is great   my lining was 8. something so really happy with that too  wow, we can get through the 2 week wait together   I didn't want to have sex just incase it disturbs the good swimmers they force up there or something .. want to give them the best chance.. but just incase they do miss the time  xxx

Hope everyone else is doing good? I can't actually believe I'm near the end of all this now    got to have BFP's and going to have   xxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

Has anyone had a pinching feeling next to there belly button I don't no why I have it it comes and goes


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

HELP !!  I just had to take my shot of Pregnyl at 9pm tonight and realised I hadn't kept it in the fridge like they told me... needed to be kept between 2 & 8 degrees (((  phoned the clinic and said just to do it as the length of time it would take us to get to the clinic to get some more would throw the timing out more and that would be worse... so took it at 9.15pm.... I'm freaking out now... can't believe I forgot.. talk about torturing myself !!!!  Has anyone else done this? or knows about it   

Hopeful - Haven't felt that before... but only tomorrow and you test isn't it ?    Hope you're ok huni 

Feel so crap tonight ! xxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

Well my actual test date is Saturday but will test tomorrow as my af is due tomorrow


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....

Sorry to hear your AF arrived....I hope your ok   Even more hurtful you got a BFP at the same time...big hugs to you xx

Ahh CMJ.....that's awful I'm so sorry to hear about your OH job   I really hope he doesn't lose his job I have everything crossed for you....we had the exact same thing last July which unfortunately my hubby did lose his job just as we recieved our letter to say we can't start requesting treatment...! Just remember you must keep positive hunni   How long has your pregnyl not been in the fridge? I don't think it will matter too much I really don't and especially if they've said go ahead with it, if they did think it was an issue they'd have you in for more I reckon an maybe change your iui time by an hour or so...don't panic too much you will be fine  eeek it's all happening isn't it for you I have everything crossed for you and fab that your lead follicle has grown like it should too.....exciting xxx

Mrsfw that's all exciting for you too for tomorrow....goodluck and I hope it goes well I will be thinking of you xxx

Hi violeta.....welcome and goodluck an I hope your 2ww isn't sending you too much insane....xx

Goodluck for tomorrow hopeful with your testing.....be sure to let us know the outcome goodluck an lets hope it's a BFP for you xx

Goodluck stars....hope your follies are behaving....xx

I've my scan tomorrow an bloods.....just have a huge worry they will cancel me and things aren't right....all because they never scanned me from the start, we will see xx

Hi to anyone else I have missed an hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Moon and Stars

Hi ladies 
  
It has been a while .... I see there are sooooo many ppl now amazing.

Hopeful- hola chica  
Good luck sat. Seems we both triggered the same time and our IUI .... To answer your question since day 5 after IUI I have had cramps on my belly and pinching as well.
I did not have these last time.  They wore off after day 9 however I get the cramps here but not as I was before.  All my prayers for you ok.... I still have that candle on every nite for everyone.  

CMJ .... Don't worry I think your safe I never had to refrigerate mine so that was new to me that you had to place in fridge.  And when I did my test on 5th day I did ovulate.  What I did do when I went for my IUI and the nite bfr.  I went to Netflix and I played a video of nature ..... Had beautiful music.  The NP loved it said it was nice to hear and soothed her as well.  

 As we waited we played the whole thing and I just relaxed and prayed.  We also made love the nite of the trigger 2 hours bfr trigger shot and later that night after IUI and the next day.  Played it safe.  And she said his swimmers  were real good.  

      All my prayers I see we are in different time zone (posting on Feb 18 ~8 pm) . Will be thinking of you good luck and only positive thinking in your mind and heart.    Go to the powder room bfr the IUI ok.
  
Aaaggggh I have been bad getn back to all of you girls   but you have been on my mind everyday I promise


----------



## Moon and Stars

Hi again....

CMJ---  I have a question is someone's going to b on the 2ww as you on this post.... I go lost with other entries.  

Violeta----- good luck have many positive thoughts I have had cramps too but I have no idea what that means.     and   ( I don't like to use AF but this was cute) jijijijiji  

 All my blessings to Both Mrs, Freya ,and all the new girls


----------



## hopeful17

It was negative I will wait till see if af arrives today if it doesn't then my actual test date is tomorrow I will have to wait and see


----------



## Mrsfw

CMJ - what happened with your sisters twins? I did ovulation trigger last night and going in for IUI this afternoon as my clinic is closed at weekends. Best of luck for yours tomorrow.

Please do not worry about the refrigeration, it was for such a short amount if time, it will ok I promise you, they just don't want it heated which it won't have been.

Mrsa85, moon and stars , hopeful and violets fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## jojo30

Well today was IUI day. Had my last menopur and buserelin injections on Wednesday morning, hcg injection at 12.15am Thursday and IUI today at 2.15pm.
I grew a fair few follicles and was given the warning about twins and triplets due to the amount I have. My clinic were still happy to go ahead with the IUI as long as I understood about the chance of more than one baby. To be honest, I need to get to that stage first before worrying about all that!
I'm really crampy and tired but hopefully that's a good thing. Got a blood test 2 weeks today and got to use cyclogest pessaries morning and night until then.

Hope everyones doing ok - I would mention everyone by name but I'm useless at remembering names, especially at the minute, my brain isn't working properly!


----------



## FreyaRun

Just a quick note to say hey ladies!!  Have been crazy tired and took a break from posting...buy I've been thinking about you ladies with tons of fingers crossed for you!!  . Xoxo, will catch up soon!  Xoxo


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no hopeful lets hope it's a BFP today an your AF stays away  

Mrsfw I hope your iui went well yesterday.....and now your taking it easy keep rested an warm   Will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx  

Hi jojo I hope your iui went ok too it's nice you and mrsfw are on the 2ww together   Yours happened the same as mine I triggered at midnight last time and ended up having mine about 2.30-245 is the next day  I have everything crossed for you too goodluck xxx  

Hi Freya my lovely....great to hear from you...hope your doing ok and keep in touch   Xx

CMJ hunni goodluck today with your iui....hope it goes well for you will have everything crossed for you    And hope everything went ok with your OH consultation....let us know how you get on xxx

My scan went fine yesterday...was bit worried but feel better now... I have 28 follicles in total but are all really small, and have one so far at 12mm I'm back on Sunday again which will be cd 10 so they need to get a shimmy on really but think I'm on same pace as last time if I remember right....xx

Hello and goodluck to everyone else too xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Still a bfn but no af yet think My body is playing tricks on me


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no hopeful  just remember your not out til AF rears her head so let's hope she stays away....


----------



## hopeful17

To be honest I knew it would be negative so not really disappointed cause I already told myself when af arrives I will ring my clinic to arrange try number 2


----------



## MrsA85

I'm sorry to hear that hopeful....has your AF arrived now then? Keep positive   X


----------



## FreyaRun

Sorry about bfn hopeful!  How many days out are you?  

MrsA, glad there's only one big one...hope it looks good at next scan.  Fingers crossed!!

Ladies in the 2ww, hooboy, good luck staying calm !  

Anybody heard from lambie?  

Xoxo


----------



## hopeful17

No sign of af yet was due yesterday I'm 14 days post iui I won't test again unless af doesn't arrive by Monday


----------



## violeta

I started bleeding this morning  I have to test anyway just in case but I know it's AF, one day early. Am absolutely gutted.


----------



## hopeful17

Sorry violeta to hear that . No sign of my af although when I went the toilet this morning and wiped (tmi) there was a little blood but nothing else so will have to wait and see I come on later


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies, 

I hope you're all doing again... 

phew I feel I have a lot to catch up on!  Been a busy couple of days for me!

Moon and Stars - Thank you for your thoughts.. xx  are you in the 2 ww? It seems a few us are now  all praying together... I triggered with Pregnyl Thurs night but unfortunately had to save my DP sperm up until the iui on Saturday morning as he tends to only produce about 1.8ml, and only 5% normal forms... but good motility  so I think the last time we could was Weds morning :/ I can only hope this is our time.  I hope you're doing ok xxx I visualised from Zita West's cd... been trying to listen to it every morning.. xx

Hopeful - I'm so sorry for your result huni.. but try and keep positive.. a little blood could be a good sign.. until you get to your normal flow.. good news could still come     hugs huni... keep busy if you can xxx

jojo - I think you're also on 2ww? How are you doing? 

Did anyone else who triggered on Pregnyl have to wait 40hrs until their iui? weird how we seem to be different? 

Mrsfw - How are you doing? We triggered on the same night.... I'm not too worried about the fridge thing now.. the clinic said they give you 10,000 units but 5,000 makes you ovulate so it would be ok.. i think i did ovulate... it was put in the coolest part of the house in the hall and still in box so should have kept it coolish.. i just wanted everything to be perfect...  How are you feeling? going to keep busy these next 2wks? I've got no work still so don't know how I'm going to keep my mind of it !  Long story with sis.. but she was put on Clomid by a GP and not monitored i think so different from us.. she had twins prematurely and lost the little boy 3mth old... and he had no arm was a bit of a shock ! she still has depression now..  anyway I hope you're ok huni.. how many follicles did you have in the end.. i had to 1 xx

MrsA85 - It's great your clinic is open on Sundays..  How are you doing huni?  how was your scan and bloods? how come they take your bloods? mine doesn't....  Fiance's consultation went ok thank you huni.. 9 hrs in the car though to Birmingham.. talk about exhausted and poor spermies   and your folly.. what a great size on day 10  you must be pleased !!!  The clinic thought the hour it would take for us to get back to there and get another shot of Pregnyl wouldn't be worth it.. didn't sound like they could change the time as the lab was too busy ! :/ eek... I'm sure it will be ok.. have relaxed about it now.. as was kept in hall so coolest place in the house and still in the cardboard box so should have kept it from getting warm... i think i ovulated anyway as had my stretchy mucus     so had the iui Saturday at 1.15pm so all over now... just got the pessaries to use morning and night.... got to try and forget about it now... done all we can do... got Fiance's exam soon too so all go and happening for us ! god we need a holiday after all this ! I so feel for him...  What number iui are you on sweetie? this is our last! 

Cazza78 - I am 37 years old this year so if this doesn't work for us we will possibly try ivf....  I wish you all the very best huni... take it easy and really hope it works out for you... take care and look forward to an update in due course xxxxxx

Violetta - I'm so sorry for your news huni... but let us know when you test anyway... hugs to youxxx

Come on girls lets get those BFP's on here  

Freya - Great to hear from you and that things are going well  i would embrace those pregnancy symptoms.. all good signs    take it easy huni

Hugs to everyone and any ideas for that dreaded 2 ww? anyone close to East Sussex ? xxxxx


----------



## bonijade

Hi ladies, I'm now in the 2ww with a few of you. Triggered Thurs morning and had iui at 2pm on Friday. Now have daily morning dose of clyogest. (Progesterone) via a squidgy plastic single dose syringe thing. Didn't have them last time but I guess it all helps as technology moves on. Otd is like 7th March. Had tummy ache today but may just be caffeine from some caffetier coffee.
Fingers crossed for everyone inc CMJ


----------



## violeta

Tested - definite negative. Am crushed.


----------



## hopeful17

Violeta mine is a bfn as well af showed this morning rang clinic as I want to start Clomid so hopefully this cycle we will get our bfp what day are you in your cycle


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies

how is everyone doing?

I'm so sorry to hear your news Hopeful and Violeta.. 

Hopeful - it's your first iui isn't it? so great that you can try again.. and some stimms may help and increase success rate... what is the issue..? it's my Fiance's sperm with me... xx

Violeta - do you get any more tries? so sorry huni.. try and do something nice today and keep busy xx

Ladies, please help.. had bad cramps last night and tum isn't good.. not sure, could it be the progesterone pessaries? or Pregnyl... but then again I triggered Thurs night so not sure why cramps would just come now on Sunday night? too soon for anything else like implantation isn't it...?  Also, I did ovulation monitor this morning and got a smiley.. meaning I'm ovulation naturally now? but haven't they already forced my ovulation so eggs already been released? or should i treat it like there is still a chance? bit confused to be honest !  My head feels so fussy and forgetful.. don't know what is wrong with me! :/  

MrsA85 - Did you car pass?  hope you're doing ok xxx

Hope 2 ww's are going ok.. I'm just trying to forget it & hoping my Fiance will too  xxx

Positive hugs to us all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

It's my husband sperm which is our issue but my periods are 35 days long so they want to try and shorten them to make my egg quality better


----------



## Mrsfw

Hopeful & Violeta, so sorry to hear your news, it really it the worst, hopefully you get get more tries?

CMJ I have exactly the same, very crampy ( like trapped wind but no wind!) had this last time too, it's mild bruising from the procedure. Also don't worry re the ovulation stick. My clinic said the drugs can give a false result which is is mainly why they trigger slightly early so it could not be an accurate reading, I imagine not if you already did your trigger shot. 

Good luck 2wwaiters, I'm back in school today after half term do that is keeping me plenty busy, I had to admit I find this bit easiest, running in and out of work pretending all was OK was harder!! 

Love yas x


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, I've not posted in a while. I decided to take a break from ff so that I can focus on other things. 

Anyway, cmj, I had a lit of cramping and bloating from the horrid progesterone pessaries too. I think it's worse uf you insert through the back door  

Freya, hope you and lil tweenies are well. Look after yourself and take things easy hun  

Mrsa, so happy you have 1 follicle taking the lead, hope your follicles behave and you get a bfp.

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well. I was away for a while so don't know you all yet. I will try and catch up soon 

Afm, had my scan today and I have 2 juicy follicles. 1 is 17mm and the other 18mm with lining at 9.5mm. Trigger tonight with iui on Wednesday! 
Feeling super nervous as it's my last go!  Please wish me luck everyone


----------



## stars2014

It seems I am finally getting there. Day 20 and I have two follies growing at 15 and 13, talk about taking your time! 
All my worries have disappeared and looking forward to what this week has in store for us. So glad we get a go at IUI and all the scans have been worth it to get to this point. 
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....

Hi Freya my one follicle turned into 3 but all still at 12mm but will see how it's going tomorrow morning when I'm back again..hope your doing ok, when is your next scan? Xx

Hi Cazza.....goodluck on your ivf journey wish you all the luck in the world....keep in touch won't you   Xx

Aww violeta I'm so sorry to hear you started bleeding, I hope your ok hunni big hugs   Xx

And same to you hopeful too I'm gutted for you that it was a bfn....I hope your ok too an glad your going onto your next cycle   

CMJ my lovely how are you? Eeek so your now PUPO.....how exciting!! Yeah my clinic is open 7 days a week....which is good  had a very traumatic time yesterday though the nurse couldn't get my blood at all an she went into my other arm and hit a nerve.....I actually can't explain how much it hurt and I pretty much blacked out an was sick an still don't feel well now  I do have 3 follies now tho but all at 12mm so my lead one isn't alone now but that one hadn't changed from Friday to Sunday....I'm back tomorrow but really not building my hopes up at the min cause if the 3 carry on at same rate il be cancelled... my car failed on the 2 front tyres so needed 2 new ones then it passed yay! Aww bless your hubby glad it went ok though... This is my 3rd cycle....I get 6 I think....
As for the cramping I was the same last time around....I'd say for the first 4 days or so....they usually say that you'll ovulate between 12-36 hrs after you trigger....! Hope your feeling ok other than your cramping   Take it easy hunni xxx

Hi bonijade eeek how exciting your on your 2ww now too....just remember to take it easy   Xx

Hi mrsfw I'm the same as you back to work today after half term....hope your day went ok and your doing ok too?   Xx

Hey lambie......lovely to see you back....wow your follies are such a good size....I have everything crossed for you on Wednesday goodluck hunni let's hope this is your turn now    Xxx

Yay stars so pleased for you....they have took their time haven't they!! Will be worth it though goodluck   Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx mrsA, wow! What an ordeal that must have been for you! All I can say us Ouch!
Lets hope your naughty follicles behave and only 1 or 2 keep growing. You've been through so much and I really hope it's your time too for a happy result


----------



## MrsA85

Thankyou hunny and same back at you too   It really was awful can't actually tell you how much it hurt an how ill it made me feel lol....my veins are so fine they really struggle to get the blood out of me I said if I was natural cycle the bloods are daily I'd be screwed they'd have to put a cannula in....lol! 
Hoping tomorrow is good news or il just cry....xxx


----------



## Moon and Stars

Hi girls 



To CMJ and others who are on there 2ww don't stress about just be positive your body and mind connect so make sure only happy thoughts.

To CMJ yes this was my second IUI .... MY 2ww was Sat. (My minor headech began Friday it's Monday right now & it's a bad headech) and well .... I did not go test bc I know my symptoms when I get a headache I already know I am going to start.... Ironcly if you remember I changed my diet......
Well this time no migraine just headech for the past 3 days. I was able to eat, talk, and drink water and I went to church. 
When I get my migraines I can't do anything for 3 days I don't even drink or eat anything, right now I have not eaten anything but I have drank mineral water feel nauseated which i do get when I have migraines.

CMJ my only problem is my age and so my oocytes need to get healthier.

So yes CMJ I know I am negative ( no I have not gone to lab and I won't  I know ) I should start by wed or Thursday and as last time I decided not to do to a third. I will wait and continues to eat healthy and make my oocytes healthier which I read takes 4 months. I need a break from all the meds and poking in my arm. But does not mean I won't try naturally  jijijiji For now no IUI till past 5-6 months.

CMJ don't overthink things with your cramps everyone is different .... I had many cramps the 2nd time around but not the 1st time. Just happy thoughts ok and pray every chance you get do some meditation and believe girl nothing will come out of worrying so it's better to just believe, be happy, and I know you eat healthy never stop praying no matter what  I want this to happen for you and rest when you can please.

To violeta and hopeful ....  I'm right here with you girls but don't let that be a dark cloud ok. You must believe it will happen and I know it can. Keep yourself positive this 1st try was a learning experience and if it was your second you just can't give up ok.

To MrsA I pray you will get there and I am sorry about your veins why did they not try a butterfly needle on your hand? Next time ask for more of an experience phlebotomist tell them why. Yes i am tired of getn poked too. But everything will b amazing tomorrow and will have you in my prayers. 

 I am leaving this site since I am going to take a break I only have one more IUI and my plans are to eat better and make my oocytes healtier for the next round and last IUI which will be in 6 months.

However, I am coming back in 2 weeks to check on MrsA, Lambie, CMJ and the rest of you girls.  To hear your all having 

I also found a site that women write how they got a BFP and gives hope to everyone not to give up. It's a good read while you wait for 2weeks and if you start to loose faith. There are many women with different situations and many tries but they have a success, it's very encouraging. 

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-by-iui?page=9

Freya- you should post your story here it's an ongoing thing never stops. Then I hope to see all you girls post your positive stories as well. 

To everyone all my love and prayers...... Will always be in my 

Sending you everyday fairy dust with healthy beautiful babies to come your way   Can't wait to read all you got prego @ the same time yay!!!!m

/links


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!!  

Lambie, so great to hear from you!!  Best of luck!! 
Lots of good follicles out there!!  MrsA, yours best behave from here on out!!  When's your next scan?  
2ww ladies, fingers crossed for your sanity for the next few weeks...and for your bfps!  
Moon, sorry to hear you're going but you soy d quite positive, so that ales me happy .  
Xoxo ladies!


----------



## CMJ

Hi Lovely ladies

I hope you're all doing ok? and are having a good week? 

Hello FreyaRun- How are you getting on? Hopefully feeling better.. so exciting for you huni   I'm just trying to forget the time.. I pay not even test on the day and wait and see if i can try  

Hi Moon and Stars - nice to hear from you xx I am doing my best to remain positive and calm.. it was hard when just the day before iui my Fiance came to me so upset as he got told his job no longer exists.. timing sucks hey! :/  I'm sorry for your result huni but at least you get to try again and have a plan and goal  I'm also pleased your headache wasn't as bad as normal.. well done.. your diet must be helping.. my dad used to get terrible migraines where he was sick  and he found it was chocolate, cheese and red wine..  Thank you so much for the site link.. I'm going to check this out... all the best sweetie and thank you for your support on here... please do keep us posted xxx

Hi MrsA85 - How are you doing huni? How did your follies get on today at your scan? 3 at 12mm is pretty good.. but like mine.. maybe 1 will just take or 2 and grow quicker.. that's what seems to normally happen my clinic said.  By the way how did the funeral go.. or is that this week? Sorry getting my days mixed up not working :/ sorry to hear about your car.. but could have been a lot worse  and at least passed now ! mine is in 2 weeks..  :/  The cramping has eased now so all ok..just very sore boobs...  I can't say I feel pregnant.. but I can say i feel very tired in the evenings.. hormones hey !  this 12 - 36 hours thing.. i said to the clinic shouldn't it be 36 hours and they said they always do 40 hours and even for ivf.... ? maybe different triggers need longer... did you have Pregnyl?  Let us know how your scan goes huni...xx  oh my.. just read about your awful experience with your blood test huni.. oh no.. hope you're ok now? it's great they are taking your blood too but aren't scans enough? try and drink loads of water before you have your blood taken again sweetie... like a pint or so beforehand.. always helped for me as they struggle to get my little veins too..  Hope you're ok now xxx

Great news Stars   xx

Hi Lambie - thanks for that.. today i have changed where i put the pessary  and feel better   Great news on your follies..what great sizes! you're going to join us on the 2ww exciting times   are you triggering with Pregnyl...?  all the best with your iui huni... 

Hi Mrsfw - Oh you're a teacher.. lovely   Great to hear you're busy.... I need to be ! Trying to sort of take it easy so hard to keep myself busy cleaning etc !  well I had a feeling I was still going to naturally ovulate but i guess the egg has already gone? not sure how it all works.. but yes could have been a false reading but still had my mucus..  the lines were darker than I've ever seen on the stick after i took it out ! make sure you have rest time huni xx

Hopeful - that is great that they are monitoring you so closely... with me it was ivf or nothing.. had to do my own research etc and found out about iui ... but maybe it's because of my age.. you're very young still and have a lot of time... I also have a 33 day average cycle.. but can be 38 sometimes... they've mentioned nothing about the quality of my eggs.. I've had an amh test done which was good.. don't know re quality though.  My Fiance's sperm isn't great.. the normal forms are 5%.. but we know his epilepsy medicine is affecting it.. nothing we can do.. we can't change him as they stop him from having seizures.. 

          for us 2ww's 

hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful17

Hello cmj my husband has a illness which stop his sperm duct growing so the sperm can't get out waited 4 years for funding which was stressful I will do anything to make our chance more successful that's why I've started Clomid it may not work but I wanted to try I no I'm only 24 but my desire to be a mum is overwhelming and just wish you all the luck in the world it's hard but we will get there


----------



## CMJ

Hi hopeful

That's sad huni about your husband.. but we will get there like you say   it doesn't matter about your age if you're ready to be a mum   just meant you have time... so at least one worry of your mind    it's hard as I'm 37 this year and Fiance 48 soon! so time is really running fast for us.. I'm just praying this works i really am as it's our last and I'm really anxious about trying ivf.. really worries me as feels too unnatural if you know what i mean.. 
My cramps have stopped now but my boobs are so damn sore.. probably doesn't help I'm wearing underwire... I get these symptoms usually every month at this time.. so can only pray it's worked   where's your clinic huni? xxx


----------



## hopeful17

My clinic is Liverpool women's yours? I really dont want ivf either I so hope it has worked for you I no next time I won't look for symptoms just try and forget all about it I had a lot of stress last month as had a loss in my family but this time I will be more relaxed


----------



## jojo30

Hi Ladies

Sorry I'm quite intermittent in my posting - sometimes I just want to forget about it all!

CMJ - hope you're doing ok on your 2ww - when is your test day? Mines the 6th March. Havent quite decided what to do about work on that day, trying to forget about it! 
Your cramps sound pretty much like mine. Ever since the IUI on Friday I've got low down cramps and sometimes quite painful pains down my right side low down which ends up going down my leg - weird! Also I find it hard (sorry if tmi!) to wee! It hurts, not like a UTI but low down where I'm getting my cramps. I refuse to google this as I'm sick of symptom watching! Although I did read that the progesterone pessaries can give you cramps, fatigue and flatulence (hehe ).

Has anyone else had cramps/symptoms (hopefully positive ones!) like that?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jo xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey lovely ladies!  

Jojo, I had cramping, sometimes sharp, on the lower right side/ovary area after IUI both times.  They told me it was the cysts from where the eggs released (mine were all on the right).  Then after BFP, they were a lot stronger on the right because the cysts become more functional and bigger.  Hope that helps . (Not to fuel the symptoms spotting  )

Hi cmj!  How are you hanging in for the 2ww?  You sound calm and reasonable  and not nearly as crazy as I get!!  

Nighty night ladies!


----------



## CMJ

Hello Ladies

How are we all doing? 

Weds already blimey ! it's going fast !  

jojo - I understand about trying to forget it all... I'm finding it impossible though! 
think my test date is 7th or 8th March but i may hold off if i can and see if dreaded AF comes instead... i get so anxious when i think about it.. that's why i haven't even registered in my head what my test date is... i guess you need to test your first wee in the morning.. what time do you start.. can you do it before work...?  you have a lot of symptoms... mine have all more or less gone now.. my sore boobs i always get but they are getting better now too   i guess your symptoms are good signs  just keep drinking lots and maybe cranberry juice too... i know what you mean about the progesterone pessaries.. damn things   ha ha

hi hopeful - I'm in Sussex so we're worlds apart!  I'm sorry to hear about a loss in your family... i got pretty stressed this time around.. couldn't sleep as freaking out at night.. with hot and cold flushes etc.. and then my Fiances job...  timing sucks doesn't it.. but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger hey...  I'm having a lot of trouble with my ankle after an operation in October.. so the pain takes my mind of you know what for a while ! :/ Hope you're ok.. when do you start Clomid? sound like you have a good clinic.. 

Hello FreyaRun mummy   - how are you feeling lovely? i think i could have cysts now too.. do they just disperse on their own? then again the cramping has gone now really.. only had them Sunday night..iui was Sat...    inside i am freaking out.. but still listening to my Zita West pre conception cd most mornings and trying not to read into what is probably my normal pms symptoms.. god you can drive yourself crazy... just trying to keep my mind controlled and kind of busy.. hard when my Fiance is studying all week day evenings and weekends !  time is going fast and next week is busy so my plan.. forget all about it..   take it easy lovely xxx are you up North too? 

Have a good day lovelies   we really are due to BFP's here aren't we xxxxxxxxxxxx soon


----------



## Joal

Hi All

Thanks for the sympathies. Here's hoping for next time!

Hopeful - I'm so sorry about your result   When will you get to have another go?

CMJ hope the 2ww is going quickly for you and sorry to hear the news about your husband and his job. These things always come at the worst possible time!

Stars if you do go to your GP make sure you keep chasing up. I had my referall and after 2 months called the clinic just to check they'd had it. I'm so glad I did as they had no record of if so got my GP to re-fax it over and then got the clinic to confirm they had received it 2nd time. Exciting news that your follies got to where they needed to be! Hope all goes well for you.

Good luck to everyone! x



That's a lot of travelling to have to do! It will be worth it though


----------



## hopeful17

I started Clomid yesterday so go for a scan next Friday and hopefully not to many follicles and then wait for ovulation


----------



## stars2014

Thank you for your advice Joel, I have heard many stories with the referral taking a long time! Im so impatient, I just wanted to get cracking asap  It seems my first iui will be on friday, Day 24. Excited!


----------



## violeta

Hi ladies, thanks for your lovely words. I'm in a bit of a rush so can't do personals. But yes, we get five more tries with our private clinic with IUI. We were also been referred to the Danish version of the NHS back in December and have our appointment in April, so got both sides covered. Really keeping everything crossed. Hope you ladies get your BFPs soon xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Had my iui today. Just now my 18 day wait... but OMG cramping soo bad. Don't remember  it begin like this last time is it normal?  Xx


----------



## hopeful17

I cramped like hell with mine and for a few days after x


----------



## jadeX0X0

That's good to no its normal. It's calming down a little now got into bed. Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Well it's official, I''M PUPO!  
official test day on the 11th march., and it's already dragging  
Quick question ladies, when did you start using the pessaries?
On my sheet it says to use pessaries from today but doesn't have a time. I'm a bit confused as I read somewhere that you shouldn't use cyclogest pessaries or progesterone suppoort till AFTER ovulation as it can stop you from ovulating  
How will I know EXACTLY when I ovulate?
Do you girls think I should leave my first dose till tomorrow and that way I would have had the trigger over 48 hours?
Please help with any advice/info.

Jade, blimey! 18days!  Iwas told to test after 14days or 16 days post trigger. I always tested 16 days post trigger with all of my oi ( same as iui but without insem).
I think I'd go crazy on a 18 day wait!  Good luck to you hun  

Hi freya, hows  the pregnancy going? Good I hope. What symptoms do you have? 
Hope your well  

Mrsa, whens your scan again? Hope it goes well hunni.
Hi to hopeful, violetta, stars,joel,cmj,jojo and mrsfw. Hope your all well ladies  
Right, better sort out the mess the builders left behind! Night ladies xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  

Lambie, ya!!   For you, everything is crossed for you!!  I have no idea about the pessaries.  The trigger shot is what tells your body to ovulate, usually about 36 hours after the shot...that's when they do the iui (from 24 to 40 hrs, my clinic did 40 hrs).  So that may help calculate when you ovulated??  I'm guessing youd be safe whenever you start them...cause the progesterone won't be there long enough to mess up ovulation (I think it keeps egg from developing, doesn't stop it from releasing, if that makes sense?) and the egg wouldn't have implanted for a few days yet, and that's when the progesterone is most important I think.  Anyway, just my ideas?

Jojo, sorry for cramping!  Heating pad to your tummy can help  

Cmj, the mental waiting game is so hard!!  Keep doing what you can . The cysts I've had have all resolved and I think most do.  I'm glad you're feeling better along those lines!!  I'm in the U.S. btw, I just like this forum best and I love some of the sayings you ladies have ('going to the loo to check my knickers ) LOVE that saying .  But i am confused about consultants vs doctors vs gps vs midwives.  We just have doctors/nurse practitioners/pa and midwives...and we have fertility specialists.  And we have to pay for all of it cash   for fertility treatments unless you have super elite insurance.  

Night ladies, testing days are getting closer . Xoxo


----------



## CMJ

Hello lovely ladies 

I hope you're all having a good week.. boy is it raining here ! 

Lambie -  welcome to the 2ww !     are you stimulated cycle or natural? I was told to start the pessaries the night of when i had the iui.. so iui was 1.15pm Sat and when i went to bed i put one in... then it's every morning and night after then for 15 days.... i didn't know it can affect the egg :/ blimey! i kind of thought i was still ovulating as still had mucus sun, mon and even a smiley Weds... confusing hey! you could call your clinic?  I'm having trouble with mine coming out one end.. yet the other end is upsetting my tum and causing discomfort ! :/ I don't remember having this before !

MrsA85 - How are you doing my lovely? Hoping you're ok and the follies are there now  xxx

Jade - that is unusual an 18 day wait.. clinics all seem different... mine is 14 days but i will just see.. af could come i guess...   then again until i stop the progesterone it won't.. and that can delay things... I only had cramping the sunday night... the night after the iui... i guess yours could be a good sign   Hope you're feeling a bit better xxx

Hopeful - Great news you're on the road on the journey again  

Joal - Thank you... think my Fiance's job is going to be ok.. just needs to reapply now.. so i feel a bit calmer now thank heavens.. timing does suck and when they say about the mind and body connection all the time just makes me freak out more ! :/    Are you going for another try huni? 

We are so due some BFP's on here... I reckon a few are going to come at once   excited  

Hi Freya - I had such a tough night last night.. hot and cold.... such sore boobs :/ i don't know where to put the damn pessaries.. they come out in the front and stop me sleeping in the back :/    wow in the US.... it's hard you have to pay for it all.. we are lucky here in that respect.. but then you do have the best care there i think..  I'm trying to forget my testing day to be honest.. what will be will be hey.. next week i'm so busy and in Leeds up North half the week so hopefully will forget to test   I guess my boobs are still sore as still got the HCG Pregnyl in me..  when does it go out your system.. is it about 10 days?  How are you feeling? how was your last scan? when is your next? xxx 

Take it easy ladies.. we will definitely get some of those BFP's on here soon     xxxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for awhile....not had the best of time and still not tbh....I'm pretty much expecting by Saturday they'll abandon my cycle, I'm cd 14 an still not got past 12mm...they spoke of increasing my dose but never got the call an they said the same today an still not had the call I'm half tempted to up it myself but I don't know....I've spent the last 4 days so upset, today was the icing on the cake an got to work Hid in the toilet an cried an then got sent home   my arms are so sore from the bloods an look a mess an makes me light headed now when they keep trying for it  I will come on an read all the posts in the next day or so an reply properly to you all and do personals.... 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok....lots in the 2ww now wishing you all the luck on the world xxxx


----------



## CMJ

Just a quickie MrsA85- I've been thinking of you huni hoping everything was ok and thought you'd be busy with clinic visits etc.. call them huni and insist you up the dose.. ? don't wait on them... it's good you have a few.. because normally one will just take lead.. think you need to up it a bit.. not sure on doing it yourself.. i wouldn't.. just call them and tell them that is what you'd like done.. and no more bloods.. they can see all they need by internal scan they don't need to do that.... I'm sorry huni that you have been so upset.. try to keep strong.. i know easier said than done.. but you will get through it and it will happen sweetie.. just a matter of time.. ok, so be assertive to that clinic and get your meds up a little.. it will work.  keep us posted.. and keep busy for a while.. do something nice to perk you up a bit.. you need your energy.. sending you hugs lovely xxxxx


----------



## Lambie36

MrsA, are just on stim meds ate are you also using suprefact? If your using suprefact then that can stop you ovulating and they can up your dose and it wont matter what cd your on. Like cmj has said. your best off not waiting for the clinic to call snd call them yourself and ask what other options you have rather than abandoning the cycle. I know how hard it is when your body doesn't play ball, happened to me so many times that I always expect some bad bews at each scan. My clinic never took any bloods off me yet! I wonder why some take almost all your bloid whilst others don't bother taking any!
Let us know how you get on sweety xx

Hey freya, how are you hun? Thanks for the info it made sense and I stopped panicking after I read it. Didn't get a chance to call my clinic as things were so hectic with building work, we're building an additional bedroom above the garage amongst other things. Hiw r lil tweenies doing? My aunt had twins a few years ago and she had horrific pregnancy symptoms but with her singleton it was a breeze!

Hi cmj, it was a medicated cycle hun with full bliwn down regulating as my ovaries have a mind of their own!   
Every month my cycle would get messed up as my body did it's iwn thing. This time with down regulation, they could control things much better and I could at last reach the trigger stage as before i could rarely even do that!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Nosecondchance

Hi there, first post on the forum,

My wife and I are just going through our first IUI, so it's all new to us. She has been injecting alternate days this week and tomorrow we go back for the scan, it will be day 8, we are hoping to find out when the trigger injection needs to be given and when we go for the IUI. Does that normally happen at this time? 

Look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Lambie36

Hi nosecondchance, welcome to the board! You'll find everyone here is very supporting and kind on here  
Re your cd8 scan (day it all depends on the individual and from cycle to cycle I'm afraid. With me I only need to inject for 6 days and I'm ready for trigger and others will inject longer. It all depends on how your wife responds to the meds. Sometimes, especially the first cycle where they are trying to figure out how your wife responds to her dosage of meds she can end up being either over or understimulated. Good luck for the scan tomorrow   come back and let us know how you get on. What meds is your wife on which one?
If you have any questions anyone one of us will try and answer if we can


----------



## Mrsfw

MrsA sending you wishes, am sorry you've had a rough day hunny, try to keep positive, we are all here for you.

Nosecondchance welcome! Let us know how the scan goes, like Lambie says it varies from each person and also when your clinic is open! Good luck on your journey


----------



## Nosecondchance

Thank you for the welcome lambie and mrsfw, 
Scan was ok, the follies are around 9mm so need to go back for another scan on Weds. I think they are just being careful not to overstimulate due to it being the first time and as you say seeing how she responds to the drugs. Her AMH is quite high and and we have no fertility problems (that we know about- same sex couple, just lacking basic ingredients!), so they don't want to over do it. The pen was called Gonal F


----------



## hopeful17

Hopefully the scan goes ok mines next Friday I hope there's not to many follicles for me


----------



## Lambie36

Awwww, good luck for the scan next week nosecondchance, hopefully it will go smoothly for you xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies

How are we all? Gone a little quiet  

Mrsfw - How are you doing in your 2ww..? any symptoms... I think my AF could be coming     as feeling very hormonal and stroppy! :/  also been getting these weird type of dizzy spells in my head.. almost daily!  maybe just anxious.. 

MrsA85 - how are you doing lovely? thinking of you and hoping all is ok xxx

How are you doing Lambie? 

welcome nosecondchance   the follies are a good size.. good to hear it  and they will keep growing..ideally you will have a lead one or 2  good luck x  I had Menopur to stimulate and Pregnyl to trigger with.. i triggered on day 14.. everyone varies but you need to get in before natural ovulation occurs.. unless they are giving you a drug to stop that x

Jade - How are you doing sweetie? x

How are the rest of the 2ww'ers doing.. fast approaching isn't it !    

Hope your scan goes well next week Hopeful.. sure it will be fine   xx

Have a lovely day  

Come on BFP's.. you're coming soon..   maybe not for me though... as feeling AF coming   xxxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi cmj, hope your doing well. I'm doing good thank you feel very stroppy today but feel very normal other than that. Had hcg injection today that stung a little. Xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi everyone, hope your well and having a good weekend  

Cmj, when are you testing?  I Wouldn't give up hope hun, a lot of the pr af symptoms can also be pregnancy symptoms too. They can be soooo similar that a lot if ladies convince themselves that af is on it's way when in actual fact they are pregnant!  
Wishing you the best hun.

Jade, how exciting that you've triggered. Getting to that stage is always the hardest for me. Good luck hun.

MrsA, hope your doing ok hun, thinking of you  

Hello to everyone else.

Afm, getting quite a bit of cramping and boobs are sore and tender. Hate those damn pessaries. Also feeling so very tired all the time, I think i might be coming down with something, again!
This 2ww is already dragging! One min I'm all positive and thinking it's worked and another min I'm telling myself it hasn't worked and I should prepare for the worst  
It's so hard!


----------



## Mrsfw

Good morning ladies, hope you are all having fab weekends. There is a few of us to test late this week isn't there, come on we will def get some BFP's this time around!!

Walked into a pharmacy to buy my HPT ready for Friday but walked out again as knew I would cave into temptation and test early!

Really hard not to symptom spot isn't it CMJ! One minute I'm fine, then tuned in to thinking AF could be on the way too, just trying to ignore it until proven wrong and the fat lady AF sings. Also had sore boobs and twinges down below Xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello lovely ladies  

It's so nice to hear from you all... we are so lucky that we can all relate to each other it really helps! 

I hope you're all have a lovely weekend... 

Mrsfw - Nice to hear from you.. yes we are due to test later this week.. i've been trying to put it out of my mind ! :/ I'm feeling so damn hormonal :/  I thought I had a test in the cupboard and can't find it.. so maybe a sign i shouldn't test  trouble is we're at my Fiance's parents Fri/Sat so bit tricky to do it there really.. and if negative I'm going to be depressed the whole time with them ! :/ Dilemmas hey     That's so funny that you walked into the chemist then out again.. temptation can easily run away with you can't it.. i just block it every time it comes into my mind...  I just think to myself why would i be getting these symptoms just now if it isn't the AF coming?  it's the same.. sore boobs, some discomfort down there and lower tum... ok, so i don't normally get so stroppy.. but imagine that is just the added progesterone Pregnyl etc.. and I do normally get very tired... so nothing new.. I'm pretty sure pregnancy symptoms don't come until 2nd week?   You can drive yourself crazy can't you!!!  xx  Im the same as you huni.. but more thinking af on it's way mainly now !  but i do feel different in that I'm getting daily dizzy spells.. but maybe anxious ! :/ not long to go huni and we are so due BFP's... the forum has been lacking these lately!     xxx

Hi Lambie - i think I'm due to test Sat... do we count 14 days including iui day? or day after? mine was Sat 21st? thank you huni... just a real mixture of emotions and feeling af on way.. then perhaps not as feeling a little different with dizzy spells etc :/ just driving myself a little crazy at the moment... doesn't help when didn't get the 3 jobs this week i put myself forward for ! :/ xxx I know what you mean about those damn pessaries.. i tried putting them up the other end as they always pour out at the front.. but then got a sore bum  so now back to them pouring out the front ! :/ lets just hope they're helping which I'm sure they are   when do you test huni? i have sore boobs too but get this every month anyway.. just slightly more i think this month.. or could be me imagining it ! I know how you feel.. i am so up and down and thinking the same.. af on way.. then maybe not.. i'm tired too.. really tired in evenings.. but again i convince myself i get tired before am af ! Ahhhhhh help!!!  this week i feel will go fast for me.. so before i know it we will be there... oh my god.. I'm just praying as this is our last one.. i so don't want to do ivf.. ! it scares me so much ! i hope you have work to keep you busy huni.. and we are due BFP's.. it's really lacking them on here lately isn't it... we're going to get some.. we really are         xxx

Hi Jade, I'm doing ok thank you hun.. just so hormonal at the moment.. :/ moody, tired etc .. don't know about these dizzy spell things i'm having daily.. I'm assuming the Pregnyl will be gone from my system by now? 10 days?  sorry to hear the hcg stung.. it did me too.. infact i didn't see a bruise but where i injected it was so tender even to wear jeans with a belt over that area for about a week.. had to wear my lose jog bottoms... must have bruised underneath or something.. so when is your iui huni? sorry to hear you're moody.. i know the feeling too.. i guess we need to go around apologising to our loved ones  well i do..  xxx weird thing is.. all i'm on now is progesterone and getting stroppy etc.. i reckon it's the increase in hormones as getting so close to af ((( please no!!!!!! 

Have a lovely day ladies and we will have those BFP's... we will         xxxxxxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi, im new to this site. Im currently on my second go at IUI first result BFN  struggling to stay positive this time around as after this go we are going for IVF.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on....had my aunties funeral which was really sad but a lovely send off for her just needed some time out really.

I hope everyone's doing ok....CMJ, mrsfw, lambie, jade all on your 2ww now how are you all doing? Any symptoms....?! I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, we really need some good news on here don't we....   Xxx

Hi nosecondchance and Bella welcome and goodluck with your iui journeys always nice to have new ladies join here  xx

Afm believe it or not I'm still taking my menopur the hospital still haven't kicked me out yet...I'm amazed...as my follicles are still around 12mm I had one on Saturday that gained 1/2mm I have upped my own dose though as they haven't I prob shouldn't but me doing so gained that 1/2mm haha! I'm on cd 17 now....as it stands though il be in my 2ww (if I get that far) around my 30th and I'm having a party....😁🙈 typical hey! 

I hope everyone's ok though I've missed you all but just needed to get my head straight and do feel much better now   xxx


----------



## stars2014

Hi Ladies, 

Im pleased to say we finally had our first IUI last week... phew, after 24 days of getting the follies to grow. So chuffed we proved we could get that far and didn't have to look at all the options again. So just the old waiting game now, don't feel any different yet but not sure when any symptoms would kick in. 
Nosecondchance, welcome to the group. We are also on our first IUI try, it is all different for everyone and how you respond to the drugs varies. I was very slow to start with and we had to wait until day 22 for the trigger but that was just me. Good luck in your journey!!! x


----------



## MrsA85

Yay that's great news stars....now it's the 2ww for you   I think I'm going in the same direction as you on cd17 an not even close for the iui yet...lol! Wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## stars2014

MrsA85 so frustrating isn't it! I was so scared they were going to cancel but the nurses are just controlling it all better, you just got to take it slow and you will get there xx


----------



## MrsA85

It really is isn't it....that's all I can do I think an I was really worried that they'd abandon it too....I'm still worried they could but hopefully the follicles will wake up at some point haha! Goodluck to you and take it easy in your 2ww xx


----------



## hopeful17

Has anyone's hair started to fall out after using Clomid mines coming out a lot


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies

How are we all doing ?  

Welcome Bella... the ladies on here are so lovely... and we're all in the same boat so feel free to air off   are you having stimulated iui? I'm on my last one now.. or should I say in my 2ww of my last one.. i had 2 natural cycles.. and 1 stimulated... 

Hello MrsA85 - Lovely to hear from you huni  great to hear you got to go to your aunties funeral.. hope it went as well as it could have..  such good news that you're still going  the clinic always said to me they can see when you ovulate so it isn't a concern.. as they are keeping an eye on the sizes of your follies so you don't ovulate until they are 17mm minimum... so good news   when's your next scan?  I'm not doing so great today  feel AF is coming.. so hormonal.. stroppy ***** to my Fiance and even spots :/ can just tell AF is coming.. not going to test.. going to wait and see !   It's got to have worked !  xxx

Hopeful - how are you doing? no idea re Clomid... read the patient info leaflet with it.. is that one of the possible side effects? probably just hormones in general huni.. luckily us ladies have lots of hair.. so won't show  

Hi Stars - Great news you're in the 2ww with us  there's bound to be some BFP's coming soon, can feel it! not sure from me though.. majorly hormonal at mo as feel AF coming  it can't     xx

Lambie - How are you doing huni? anymore positive today.. help me to be   really feel af coming.. feel so hormonal this week and turned into the ***** out of hell! i never normally get such bad pmt :/ hormones hey ! hope you're doing ok xxx

Have a lovely day ladies.. lovely and sunny... and bright here .. going to be a good week..   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Jade - thought I'd message you on this site.. rather than crashing in on the ivf one  that sound like good news that you feel different on this cycle.. when do you test? this is my first and last medicated cycle so all i know is as it creeps closer to me af time i'm getting much more hormonal.. i can only assume it's the added increase in hormones with af approaching ! :/ rubbish.. it can't come !!!!! it really can't   xx how are the ivf ladies doing? does it sound ok.. as that would be my next step.. but it scares me.. but at age 36 and Fiance 48 this month don't think i'm going to have a choice :/ xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi everyone im sorry not doing personals that much im really bad at catching up as been so busy with work.

hi cmj my otd is mothers day. wish it wasn't as i dont want to be in a bad mood if its another bfn and they never get easier.are you self funding? got my toes fingers and everything else crossed for you.  the clinic said if this iui fails that they think ivf would be the best next steps and im so scared cause of the cost of it all. xx


----------



## bonijade

Hey ladies, on phone so sorry no personals. Good luck to the couple who are slower cooking (the cd17's still injecting, a right pain in the tum!)
Hi to all the newbies, good luck to you. Remember it can happen 1st time (talking from experience) so keep all the fingers and toes crossed.

To all the 2ww ers/symptom spotters, I completely identify. Some days think "what if it has worked"  and then the next day "oh I don't feel anything, it hasn't worked". 
Although my mind was taken off the boil for the last 3 days with a dicky tummy. Which is then resulted in me fainting in our bathroom face first onto a tiled floor. Didn't remember the faint, just being on the floor with blood pouring from my face. Found it quite distressing actually. Only a swollen nose, not majorly wonky broken! LOL
So consequently, been taking it easy for the last few days. All fun and games.


----------

